# Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH



## dvill (2 Juni 2010)

http://www.vzth.de/UNIQ127726920719892/link746481A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen
> 02.06.2010
> 
> Internetabzocke aus Thüringen
> ...





> Die Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt in diesem Zusammenhang u.a. vor folgenden Internetseiten:
> 
> [noparse]www.routenplaner.de,
> www.routenplaner-service.de
> ...





> Webtains GmbH
> Julius-Lippold-Straße 18
> 99817 Eisenach


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2010)

*webtains gmbH Internet [edit] ?*

Ich habe bei Webtains Gmbh einen Online Test gemacht. Der ging eine Frage und dann kam die Nachricht das ich mich registrieren soll um den Test weiter machen zu können. Naiverweiser habe ich mich dann auch registriert und nicht die AGBs gelesen.
Nach 3 Wochen kam dann die E-Mail das sie sich freuen das ich mich dafür entschieden habe und meine Recht auf Wiederspruch verstreichen lasse habe. Als Anlage kam dann die Rechnung wo ich aufgefordert wurde 96,00 € zuzahlen. Das hab ich erstmal ignoriert und den Vertrag angefechtet. Jetzt habe ich wieder eine Zahlungserinnerung erhalten, wo gedroht wird das es an einem Inkasso-Unternehmen weitergeleitet wird und für mich hohe Kosten entstehen können.

Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## dvill (20 August 2010)

*AW: webtains gmbH Internet [edit] ?*

Drohungen dieser Art stehen hier im Forum tausendfach seit 5 Jahren.

Bisher gibt es nicht einen Fall, wo auch nur eine Drohung real ernstzunehmen war.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2010)

*AW: webtains gmbH Internet [edit] ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Webtains Gmbh einen Online Test gemacht.


Nur aus Neugier: Welche der  Aboabzockseiten  ist es denn?

online-tests.de ? 
Abofalle Webtains GmbH: online-tests.de

http://www.vzth.de/UNIQ128229490802375/link746481A.html


> Internetabzocke aus Thüringen
> Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor Eisenacher Firma Webtains GmbH
> Verbraucher werden gegenwärtig massenhaft mit Geldforderungen der Firma Webtains GmbH aus Eisenach konfrontiert. Die Masche der Internet-Abzocke ist bei weitem nicht neu, aber immer noch erfolgreich: Verbraucher werden auf bestimmten Internetseiten zur Eingabe ihrer Adressdaten aufgefordert. Anschließend flattern Briefe ins Haus, in denen behauptet wird, dass die Verbraucher einen Zweijahresvertrag eingegangen wären und im Gegenzug 96 € pro Jahr, also insgesamt 192 €, zahlen sollen. Durch Mahnungen und Drohungen, an denen auch Rechtsanwälte und Inkassobüros beteiligt sind, wird massiv Druck auf die Betroffenen ausgeübt.


----------



## dvill (3 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

anwalt-blog.com  Abofalle der Firma Webtains GmbH, Eisenach (www.routenplaner-service.de)


> Wir empfehlen, diese Mahnungen einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## bernhard (3 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp


> Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> 
> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> 
> ...





> *Wie ist die Rechtslage?*
> Sie sind nicht verpflichtet, etwas zu bezahlen, weil es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt.
> 
> *Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung bekommen. Was soll ich jetzt tun?*
> Zahlen Sie auf keinen Fall!


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Und nicht zu vergessen:

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp



> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: *Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört.* Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!


----------



## dvill (6 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Total OffTopic:

Der Begriff "Burattino" (ital. für Hampelmann) ist ganz aussagefähig für märchenhafte Briefkastenfirmen, Marionetten-Geschäftsführer und Kasperle-Inkasso.

Es klingt auch viel besser als Frankfurter Kreisel.


----------



## buddietalk (20 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo alle zusammen,

heute habe ich ein Schreiben von der *Deutschen Zentral Inkasso * bekommen. Dies betrifft die Forderungen von webtains.de. Obwohl ich gekündigt habe und dies auch nochmals per Fax (reagiert darauf hat natürlich niemand) frage ich nun hier was man tun kann...Anzeige erstatten, etc... Bringt das überhaupt was?

LG 
buddietalk


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



buddietalk schrieb:


> Obwohl ich gekündigt habe und dies auch nochmals per Fax (reagiert darauf hat natürlich niemand)?


Brieffreundschaften mit der Nutzlosbranche sind sinnlos. 
Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).





buddietalk schrieb:


> ...Anzeige erstatten, etc... Bringt das überhaupt was?


Zeitverschwendung. Warum kann man hier nachlesen
>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## buddietalk (20 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Danke für die schnelle Info...ich hab jetzt mal die zuständige Bank, die Bankenaufsicht und das Kammergericht Berlin benachrichtigt und diese darüber informiert mit wem Sie es zu tun haben bzw. für was für eine Abzockerfirma sie mit Ihrem Namen stehen. Mit dem Brief an das Kammergericht verspreche ich mir am meisten, da diese berechtigt ist die Zulassung wieder zu entziehen. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.

LG


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



buddietalk schrieb:


> Mit dem Brief an das Kammergericht verspreche ich mir am meisten, da diese berechtigt ist die Zulassung wieder zu entziehen.


Würde uns allen wünschen, dass etwas rauskäme, aber unsere Erfahrungen aus 
den vergangenen fünf Jahren lassen wenig Raum für Hoffnungen. 

Was du hier versuchst, haben schon tausende vor dir  versucht, aber vielleicht gewinnst
 du ja den Jackpot...


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



buddietalk schrieb:


> Mit dem Brief an das Kammergericht verspreche ich mir am meisten, da diese berechtigt ist die Zulassung wieder zu entziehen. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.


Du bist nicht der Erste, der sich beim Kammergericht Berlin über dieses "Inkassounternehmen" beschwerte - sogar noch *vor* der Lizenzerteilung!

Frau Präsidentin (des KG) hat trotzdem diesem Herrn die Lizenz zum Inkassieren und Beute einsammeln erteilt!

Erst wenn er sich strafbar macht und rechtskräftig verurteilt wird (so sagt es das neue "Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz"), wird Frau Präsidentin wohl über Maßnahmen nachdenken. :unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (27 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

"Letzte Mahnung" erhalten - was ist zu tun? | Internetrecht & Domainrecht


> Auf vielen Angeboten dieser Firmen findet sich der Hinweis auf die Kosten aber nur versteckt am Rande - er ist leicht zu übersehen, was offenbar auch beabsichtigt ist. Es wird der Eindruck erweckt, dass die angebotene Leistung kostenlos erfolgen soll.
> 
> Nach der Rechtsprechung ist ein solch versteckter Kostenhinweis ausdrücklich nicht ausreichend, um eine vertragliche Zahlungspflicht zu begründen (so z.B. OLG Frankfurt a. M., Urteil v. 04.12.2008, Az.: 6 U 186/07).
> 
> ...


----------



## buddietalk (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Würde uns allen wünschen, dass etwas rauskäme, aber unsere Erfahrungen aus
> den vergangenen fünf Jahren lassen wenig Raum für Hoffnungen.
> 
> Was du hier versuchst, haben schon tausende vor dir versucht, aber vielleicht gewinnst
> du ja den Jackpot...





Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der Erste, der sich beim Kammergericht Berlin über dieses "Inkassounternehmen" beschwerte - sogar noch *vor* der Lizenzerteilung!
> 
> Frau Präsidentin (des KG) hat trotzdem diesem Herrn die Lizenz zum Inkassieren und Beute einsammeln erteilt!
> 
> Erst wenn er sich strafbar macht und rechtskräftig verurteilt wird (so sagt es das neue "Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz"), wird Frau Präsidentin wohl über Maßnahmen nachdenken. :unzufrieden:


 
:-D:-D Habe heute (11.10.2010) ein Schreiben vom Kammergericht bekommen...ich zitiere:

Sehr geehrte Frau ...

ich bedanke mich für Ihr eingangs erwähntes Schreiben und kann Ihnen in dieser Angelegenheit mitteilen, dass das Widerrufverfahren zur Registrierung des Inkassounternehmens DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH läuft. Derzeit ist vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Berlin ein Klageverfahren anhängig.

MfG
.....

 Ich denke mal das wirds dann so langsam gewesen sein für Webtains und Ihre üblen Machenschaften.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls

LG
buddietalk


----------



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben. Ein Verfahren ist noch lang  keine Verurteilung.


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Und ein Verwaltungsverfahren dauert selten unter 3-5 Jahre.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Es gibt da auch noch die Revisionsmöglichkeit. Bei einem bestimmten Frankfurter Inkassobüro hatte das damals fast ca. 2 Jahre insgesamt gedauert.

Und der Typ ist danach auf die andere Rheinseite in ein benachbartes Bundesland gegangen, hat dort wieder ein Inkassobüro aufgemacht und mahnt jetzt für Telefon-Gewinnspielabzocker.


----------



## rolf48 (14 Oktober 2010)

*Vorlagen-Download.de*

Meine Frau wird zum Jahresende Arbeitslos. Da es das erste Mal ist, das sie Bewerbungen schreiben muß, wollte sie herausfinden in welcher Form sie schreiben muß. Ich zeigte ihr eine Seite wo Vorlagen zu lesen sind. Doch im Arbeitsamt sagte man ihr, daß diese Form der Bewerbung veraltet sei.
Irgentwie versuchte meine Internet unerfahrene Frau als ich abwesend war aktuelle Vorlagen zu finden. Wie sie mir erzählte, kam sie über Google auf die Seite von Vorlagen-Download.de. Sie dachte, sie fülle eine Vorlage für eine Bewerbung aus. Als sie fast fertig war klickte sie auf OK. Da sah sie auf der äußerten rechten Seite plötzlich den Vermerk mit den 12-Monatszugang für Vorlagen-Download.de - 96,00 EUR.
Sie klickte alles weg.
Es kann sein, daß irgend eine Bestätigung gekommen ist, doch war mir das nicht bewußt.
Heute kam dann die Bestätigung, daß mein Account nach dem 2-Wöchigen Widerrufsrecht kostenpflichtig geworden ist.
Ich habe Vorlagen-Download.de nicht auf der Betrugsliste gefunden doch der Name und die Form der Abzocke zeigt das diese Seite ein Ableger von Download.de ist.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Aus thematischen Gründen verschoben. gehört zum webtains "Imperium"


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorlagen-Download.de*

Eine der typischen Nutzlos-Abo-Fallen.

Versteckte Preisauszeichnung, Kleinschrift auf grau, getrennt von der Eingabemaske, schnell zu übersehen. Typische Masche.

Ihr werdet bald böse Mahnungen kriegen. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm.
Ihr seid auch nicht allein. Diese Abzocke wird von mehreren Banden seit ca. über 5 Jahren betrieben, inzwischen gibt es in Deutschland seit dieser Zeit weit über 1 Mio. Betroffene, die ein- oder mehrmals solchen Fallen auf den Leim gegangen sind.

Also haben wir hier sehr große Zahlen, wo man sichere Aussagen treffen kann, was denen passiert, die nicht zahlen.

Nämlich: gar nichts. 

Glaubt uns, es ist so.

Alles, was man über diese Nutzlosabzocke wissen muss, steht hier:
Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Oder hier:
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki

Wir wissen, dass nur 10-30 % der Opfer tatsächlich zahlen. Dies wird auch hin und wieder von den Abzockern selbst bestätigt, etwa wenn sie mal ein "Projekt" bei ebay verkaufen etc.

Mit anderen Worten: die Abzocker leben wirklich nur von den max. 30 % Angstzahlern, die die Hosen voll haben, und die sich von dem Drohgetöse der Inkassobüros einschüchtern lassen. Schon damit nehmen sie Millionen ein, und das reicht, um die Ferraris zu betanken und ein komfortables Leben zu führen. Die Inkassobüros und -Anwälte verdienen mit dran.

Allen anderen passiert schlicht und ergreifend gar nichts. Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob man irgendwelches Widerspruchsgeschreibsel schickt oder nicht.
Vor Gericht hätten die Abzocker keine Chance, und das wissen sie auch. In den 6 bekannten echten (nicht von den Abzockern selbst inszenierten) Prozessen haben sie sich jedesmal eine Watsche geholt.
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki

Verklagt zu werden, ist also angesichts der Millionenzahlen von Betroffenen etwa so häufig wie ein 6-er im Lotto, und selbst in diesem unwahrscheinlichen Fall hat man 1001 Möglichkeiten, um sich mit einem Anwalt zu wehren.
Das gleiche gilt beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht). Auch dieser ist extrem selten, und man müsste nur binnen 14 Tagen auf dem Formular "Widerspruch" ankreuzen (braucht man nicht begründen) und an das Gericht wieder zurückschicken. Dann wäre der Fall auch schon erledigt. Aber, wie gesagt: das ist ohnehin extrem selten, auch wenn die Abzocker immer das Gegenteil behaupten.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Erfahrungstatsache aus 5 Jahren Beobachtung der Szene ist: wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.
Nach ca. 5-10 Mahnungen (kann man nie genau voraussagen) schläft das Drohtheater von selbst ein.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln
Man soll sich von dem billigen Theater nicht bluffen lassen.

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte, sondern sind nur bezahlte Schreibbüros, die Drohbriefe schreiben dürfen. 

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen. In aller Regel kriegt man dann auch nicht weniger Mahnungen, und einen wirklichen Rechtsvorteil gibt es durch die Widerspruchsschreibselei auch nicht. Alle Argumente, die man rechtlich zur Verfügung hat, kann man auch im extrem unwahrscheinlichen Fall einer Klage noch vorbringen, auch dann, wenn man sich bis dahin gar nicht an die Gegenpartei geäußert hat. Es gibt keinen triftigen Grund, die € 4,40 für das Einschreiben an Abzocker zu opfern.

Wenn hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann kriegt der deshalb auch noch kein Leberwurstbrötchen. Und der Halter von dem Lumpi kriegt auch keine schriftliche Rechtfertigung, weshalb Lumpi keinen Rechtsanspruch auf ein Leberwurstbrötchen hat.

Irgendwann ist Lumpi heiser und hört von selbst auf zu kläffen. Je länger man sich mit ihm beschäftigt, desto länger kläfft er.

Wie man den Betreibern das Leben schwer machen kann:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen

Warum es diese Abzocke nur in Deutschland gibt:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

WOCHENPOST:*Home*


> Übrigens: Den Hinweis auf zu befürchtende SCHUFA-Einträge können Empfänger der Webtains-Mahnungen getrost ignorieren. A. L. muss es wissen. Er arbeitet als Referent für Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bei der SCHUFA und stellt fest: »Wenn ein Unternehmen einen Eintrag erzielen möchte, muss es unser Vertragspartner sein. Die Webtains GmbH ist dies definitiv nicht. Zudem kann man nicht einfach so jemanden in das SCHUFA-Register eintragen. Als Schuldner bekommen Sie ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht, in dem die Forderung formuliert wird. Wenn Sie diese Forderung bestreiten, darf auch kein Eintrag in die SCHUFA erfolgen.« Danach sei ein Vertragsverhältnis erst einmal nachzuweisen - und dies sei schwierig, sofern ein fristgemäß eingereichter Widerspruch bestehe, so der SCHUFA-Mann.





> Im Falle Webtains gilt: Wer zahlt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## rolf48 (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



dvill schrieb:


> ein fristgemäß eingereichter Widerspruch bestehe



Und auf diese meine Frage habe ich immer noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Wenn ich diesen nicht gemacht habe (PC mußte verschrottet und ein neuer angeschaft werden), und die 14-tägige Frist dadurch habe verstreichen lassen,
muß ich dann zahlen?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Wie oben bereits geschrieben: bei diesen Abzockfallen entsteht kein wirksamer Vertrag.

Wo es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, da gibt es auch nichts zu kündigen, zu widerrufen oder sonst etwas. Basta.


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



rolf48 schrieb:


> Und auf diese meine Frage habe ich immer noch keine Antwort erhalten.
> Wenn ich diesen nicht gemacht habe (PC mußte verschrottet und ein neuer angeschaft werden), und die 14-tägige Frist dadurch habe verstreichen lassen,
> muß ich dann zahlen?



Antiscammers Antwort gilt für Abzocker, Webfallen etc.
Wenn es sich um ein rechtmäßiges Geschäft gehandelt hätte, dann wäre es so als wenn Du keinen Widerruf abgeschickt hättest.
Den rechtmäßigen Internethändler muß es nicht interessieren ob Dein PC kaputt ist - DAS ist Dein Risiko.
Vergleichbar wäre Deine Ansicht damit, daß Du behauptest grade mal kein Kleingeld für ´ne Briefmarke gehabt zu haben und deswegen den Widerruf nicht abgeschicken zu können.


----------



## Robb_ (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf die Seite vorlage-download.de reingefallen,
das  Problem ist nur, dass ich meine richtige Anschrift angegeben habe
und jetzt nicht weiß ob die Mahnungen auch per Brief einfliegen :wall:
kann mir jemand sagen was ich zu tun habe ?
Ich habe versucht von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen, darauf kam aber leider nur eine E-Mail in der gesagt wurde, ich hätte schon Leistungen empfangen usw..


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo Robb_   >>> richtig erkannt >>> :wall:

aber Du bist nicht alleine.
Die Mahnungen werden nun auch in Papier kommen.
Nur - Du hast doch auch ´ne Wertstofftonne, oder?
Es ändert nichts dran daß das ganze eine Abofalle ist mit allen Konsequenzen

Guggst Du mal >>> da <<< und auch >>> hier <<<

Und dann lehn Dich zurück und laß Dich kreuz-, wahl- oder leihweise- ...
Schmeiß die Mahnungen weg oder heb´ sie dir als Lehre auf 
Und - freu Dich daß Du das Forum hier gefunden hast BEVOR Du Dich an einer freiwilligen Tankspende für den Mahnpupsferrari beteiligt hast.

Wenn Dein Blutdruck dann wieder gesunken ist lies Dir mal den und andere Threads durch. >>> Der hier <<< ist besonders lesenswert.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Robb_ schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen, darauf kam aber leider nur eine E-Mail in der gesagt wurde, ich hätte schon Leistungen empfangen usw..


Hast du etwas anderes erwartet? Korrespondenz mit Nutzlosanbietern haben in etwa denselben Effekt, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt.

Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg gibt die richtigen Ratschläge:


> Unser Rat: Rechnungen nicht bezahlen! Bleiben Sie stur! Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkassobriefen unter Druck setzen!



Auch die Stiftung Warentest warnt auf ihrer Seite test.de:


> Abofallen im Internet: Niemand muss zahlen





> Abofallen sind die Landplage des Internets. Hunderttausende Surfer fallen darauf herein. Anschließend werden sie oft monatelang von dubiosen Anbietern mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Drohbriefen unter Druck gesetzt. Zahlen muss aber niemand für diese untergeschobenen Verträge. Das haben mittlerweile Dutzende Gerichte entschieden.





> Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen ein Pfund Kaffee und an der Kasse verlangt der Händler plötzlich 10 000 Euro. Und dann schnauzt er Sie auch noch an: „Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung steht es doch deutlich: Mit dem Kauf verpflichten Sie sich zur Abnahme eines Pkw.“
> 
> Das ist kein Witz, sondern ein Vergleich, den das Amtsgericht Marburg zog. Mit der Masche zocken Abofallen Internetsurfer ab.





> „Besonders auffällig sind derzeit OPMedia, IContent, Content4U und *Webtains*“, berichtet Juristin E. C. von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg.


----------



## sascha (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Du hast das Bundesjustizministerium vergessen:



			
				Justizministerium schrieb:
			
		

> Was tun, wenn man in eine Kostenfalle geraten ist?
> 
> * In jedem Fall gilt: Nicht zahlen!


----------



## VoLcOM (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Mir kam ein Brief ins Haus wo drin stand  " Das sich der Verzugszinssatz Täglich erhöt "  .... Lächerlich oder ?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Wenn kein Anspruch besteht, dann fallen auch keine Zinsen an. Der Zinssatz bei einer unberechtigten Mahn-Pups-Forderung beträgt exakt Null-Komma-Garnix.


----------



## dvill (6 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Neue Nebelkerzen zum Angstmachen: http://www.zivilurteile.de/


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Ist ja schon spannend wenn man da die Denic nach dem Domaininhaber von *Zivilurteile.de* befragt und anschließend damit Tante Gurgel füttert ...
Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt :-?
Und ein Blick auf die Kategorien auf der Seite - man könnte fast meinen die Gerichte haben außer mit der Nutzlosbranche nichts mehr zu tun


----------



## Goblin (6 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> M... B...
> Borsigstraße 35
> 63110 Rodgau
> 
> ...


 
Noch Fragen 

Kein seiöses Unternehmen würde auf die Idee kommen extra eine Webseite zu erstellen nur um irgendwelche Urteile zu veröffentlichen. Diese Urteile sagen NICHT aus dass man zahlen muss. Das sind Versäumnis und Anerkennungsurteile. Man muss sich schon ziemlich dämlich anstellen um sich solche Urteile einzufangen


----------



## VoLcOM (7 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

ich bin ma gespannt was als nächstes kommt..^^

eins steht fest, ich zahle nichts! und wenn sie was abbuchen wirts wider zurück gebucht!


----------



## Goblin (7 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Das wird kommen,mehr nicht. Es passiert nichts,gar nichts was man ernst nehmen müsste
www.kalletaler-dreieck.de


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Goblin schrieb:


> Man muss sich schon ziemlich dämlich anstellen um sich solche Urteile einzufangen


Oder mit Absicht dämlich >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## SecularProphet (18 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo!

Gott sei Dank habe ich dieses Forum entdeckt.  

Ich bin in die Abofalle getappt und bekam jetzt auch von Webtains meine erste Mahnung wegen einem angeblichen Vertrag mit Vorlagen-Download.de.  Schon als ich die erste Email zur Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen haben konnte ich vor Wut kaum noch richtig sehen. 

Also, wie ich das richtig Verstehe sollte ich einfach nichts machen - keine Widersprueche oder Anwaltsbriefe... einfach nur abwarten?  Zahlen hatte ich eh nicht vor, denn solch eine Unverschaemtheit lasse ich nicht einfach so ueber mich ergehen.


----------



## technofreak (18 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



SecularProphet schrieb:


> Also, wie ich das richtig Verstehe sollte ich einfach nichts machen - keine Widersprueche oder Anwaltsbriefe... einfach nur abwarten?



Lies das hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

und beherzige diesen Rat Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## SecularProphet (18 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Danke!

Ich habe es gelesen und fuehle mich etwas beruhigt.

Nur noch eine Frage - als ich auf der Betruegerseite angemeldet habe, habe ich keinen Hinweis auf Zahlungspflicht gesehen.  Als ich meine erste Rechnung bekam, bin ich wieder auf die Seite und entdeckte an der rechten Seite einen kleinen Kasten mit Hinweis. (Natuerlich VIEL kleiner als alles andere).  Mittlerweile hat sich die Seite wieder geaendert!  Jetzt sieht man wieder gar nichts, aber die Eingabekaestschen fuer Adresse, Email und Namen fehlen.....

Koennen solche Aenderungen von einem Gericht erfasst werden?  Ich meine ja, die ganze Ungueltigkeit beruht sich ja auf die Gestaltung der Webseite und die Art mit der sie Menschen in die Falle locken.  Wenn sie ploetzlich ihre Seite aendern, alles rechtsmaessiger Gestalten und behaupten sie waere immer so......  dagegen muss man sich auch wehren koennen oder?


----------



## Goblin (18 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> Nur noch eine Frage - als ich auf der Betruegerseite angemeldet habe, habe ich keinen Hinweis auf Zahlungspflicht gesehen. Als ich meine erste Rechnung bekam, bin ich wieder auf die Seite und entdeckte an der rechten Seite einen kleinen Kasten mit Hinweis. (Natuerlich VIEL kleiner als alles andere). Mittlerweile hat sich die Seite wieder geaendert


 
Simpler Trick
Hinweis auf Kosten plötzlich da

Der Anbieter muss beweisen dass die Seite zum Anmeldezeitpunkt Rechtskonform war. Du musst da gar nichts beweisen


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Das muß Dich nicht interessieren.
Derjenige der Geld von Dir will muß im Gegenteil beweisen daß alle Vorschriften erfüllt wurden





http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## VoLcOM (18 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

nix zahlen!!!!!!!!!!!! alles was kommt ignoriren!! spacke da ey


----------



## SecularProphet (18 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Perfekt.
Also ich werde einfach mal nichts tun.  Es wurde geschrieben dass bis zu zehn Mahnung koennen  kommen..... hmmm.  Das sind dann immerhin fast 6 Euro dass ich diese [ edit]   gekostet habe.

Danke fuer die Hinweise!  Ich verspreche:  ICH ZAHLE BESTIMMT NICHT!  Und ich schreibe diesen Brief:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Gute Idee.


----------



## VoLcOM (19 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Las die die lastschrift ruig abbuchen, aber buch sie wider zurück, das kostet den nämlich auch nochmal 2 - 5 euro!


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



VoLcOM schrieb:


> ... ich zahle nichts! und wenn sie was abbuchen wirts wider zurück gebucht!





VoLcOM schrieb:


> Las die die lastschrift ruig abbuchen, aber buch sie wider zurück, das kostet den nämlich auch nochmal 2 - 5 euro!


Webtains macht doch aber gar keine Lastschriften!


----------



## aktenzeichen xy (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo Forum,

Auch ich bin Anfang September über http://www.online-tests.de in eine Abofalle der Webtains GmbH aus Eisenach getappt, wie ich vor zwei Tagen anhand einer Mahnug, welche als Email gesendet wurde, erfahren habe.
Die Firma wollte von mir 96 Euro für einen Vetrag haben der zwei Jahre lang läuft und jährliche Kosten von 96 Euro verursacht.
Nachdem ich gestern erstmal starr vor Wut war und noch gestern nachmitag arbeiten musste habe ich heute morgen ein Telefonat mit der Vebraucherzentrale NRW geführt welche mir einmal ein vorgedrucktes Formular angeraten haben sowie den Rat erteilt haben auf alle nun folgnenden Schreiben nicht mehr zu antworten, außer der gelbe Brief vom Amtsgericht, sofern dieser überhaupt kommt. Außerdem rieten mir die Verbaucherschüzer alle Unterlagen die ich von dieser Firma habe auf JAHRE!!! aufzubewahren.
Das vorgedruckte Formular habe ich bereits als Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Firma gesandt, so wie es die VZ NRW mir graten hat.
Das Formular kann auf Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Abzocke im Internet heruntergeladen werden.
Ich bin natürlich noch mal auf die Seite von Online-Tests.de gegangen und mir viel auf das man nun keinen Test mehr beginnen kann, so wie es bei mir anfang September noch möglich war, ohne sich vorher zu registrieren. Auch erscheint aufeinmal ein kleiner Hinweis auf der rechten Seite über die Kosten. Die Verbraucherschützer sagten mir dazu am Telefon aber, das dieser Hinweis nicht relevant ist und das Unternehmen mir nachweisen muss das ich wirklich nach dem Fernmeldeabsatzgesetz darüber informiert worden bin und dies auch zur Kenntnis genommen habe. Es genügt nicht die Kosten in den AGB´s zu verstecken. Ebenso die Wiederufsbelehrung.
Die Verbraucherschützer sagten mir auch das es nun ein sehr schwieriger Kampf werden wird, da die Briefe und Mahnungen unverschämter, bedrohender und beleidigender werden würden. Bin jetzt mal gespannt was da noch alles kommen wird.

Von der Seite Online-Tests.de kann ich nur jeden abraten. Lasst die Finger davon!!!


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*




http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## bernhard (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Rechthabungsdebatte abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64015-rechthabungsdebatte.html

Für Betroffene:

Hier gibt es seit Jahren nichts Relevantes neu zu diskutieren. Alles läuft nach Schema F. Hilfen siehe Signatur.

Wichtig: Nicht verunsichern lassen. Es gibt keinen Grund.


----------



## Macher (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



dvill schrieb:


> Neue Nebelkerzen zum Angstmachen: http://www.zivilurteile.de/


Bist du mal ins Impressum gegangen?:sun:
Wer ist das wohl


----------



## bernd72 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Auch mich hat es erwischt, besser gesagt meinen Minderjährigen Sohn, der bei routenplaner-service.de reingetappt ist. Nach der 2. Mahnung war zuletzt erst mal Ruhe, nun habe ich am Montag ein Schreiben von der Deutsche Zentral Inkasso bekommen, mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung in Höhe von 153,66 Euro. Ich habe bis jetzt der Webtains geschrieben, mit dem Mustervordruck das sich mein Minderjähriger Sohn bei denen angemeldet hat. Aber es scheint als würde das nichts nutzen. Am besten werde ich erst mal gar nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Niclas (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



bernd72 schrieb:


> Aber es scheint als würde das nichts nutzen. Am besten werde ich erst mal gar nichts mehr machen.


Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> *Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen* kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> Ich habe bis jetzt der Webtains geschrieben, mit dem Mustervordruck das sich mein Minderjähriger Sohn bei denen angemeldet hat. Aber es scheint als würde das nichts nutzen


 
Schreibselei an Abzocker ist etwa so sinnvoll wie mit einer Kuh auf der Weide über die Relativitätstheorie zu Philosophieren 
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?



> Am besten werde ich erst mal gar nichts mehr machen


 
Gute Idee


----------



## Sk8ter14 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Ich habe heute von webtains ein inkasso schreiben bekommen schon das 3 mal und soll 157.00 Euro zahlen und  ich weiss nicht ob ich das bezahlen soll oder nicht . Kann mir wehr helfen ?


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> Kann mir wer helfen


 
Du kannst Dir selber helfen indem Du die anderen Beiträge liest. Sind doch nur sechs Seiten. Es  wurde alles schon duzende Male durchgekaut


----------



## bernd72 (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Am 30.12.2010 lief die Frist vom Inkasso Büro ab, bin mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Goblin (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Das
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


----------



## Sk8ter14 (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

ich habe eine frage muss ich mich bei webtains küntigen oder nich ?


----------



## Hippo (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Lies mal das hier ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

und die Links in meiner Signatur.
Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung ist uns verboten

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGl94JMAU_0"]YouTube        - Routenplaner-Nepp der Webtains GmbH[/nomedia]
Quelle: NDR

In dem Video stellt der Geschädigte auch fest daß eine Brieffreundschaft nichts bringt. Warum die VZ wider besseren Wissens immer noch ein Schreiben empfiehlt - keine Ahnung.
Wer nichts sagt (oder schreibt) sagt schon nichts falsches.


----------



## Goblin (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> ich habe eine frage muss ich mich bei webtains küntigen oder nich ?


Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein
Es ist in keinem Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum nervenden Mahnmüll
　
So schnappt die Falle zu
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle

Sollte Mahnmüll vom Inkassokläffer kommen. Ab in den Müll damit. Der will nur spielen
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
　
Damit wird auch gerne gedroht. Alles Schwachsinn
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
　
Solltest Du auf die Idee kommen zu Schreibseln. Vergiss es. Schreibselei an Abzocker ist etwa so sinnvoll wie mit einer Kuh auf der Weide über die Relativitätstheorie zu Philosophieren 
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?
　
Wenn du gerne schreibst,mach lieber das hier
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen
　
Das passiert,wenn man nicht reagiert
Stories zum Schmunzeln



*Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen der nicht reagiert hat. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten*


----------



## aktenzeichen xy (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Hippo schrieb:


> Warum die VZ wider besseren Wissens immer noch ein Schreiben empfiehlt - keine Ahnung.
> Wer nichts sagt (oder schreibt) sagt schon nichts falsches.



Weil dieser Punkt noch immer eine rechtliche Grauzone darstellt, denn die einen Richter legen Wert darauf, die anderen nicht. Und wenn man laut Aussagen der VZ zumindestens den Musterbrief nimmt und abschickt, dann ist man  vor Gericht auf der sicheren Seite, falls es dort jemals landet. Zumindestens stehst du dann doch besser dar als jemand der das alles ignoriert hat. So soll auch dem Richter glaubhaft gemacht werden, das du wirklich ohne deines Wissens dort einen Vertrag eingegangen sein sollst.

Denn Ignoranten von Rechnungen findest du auch bei ganz normalen Versandhausbestellungen und Zeitungsabos.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



aktenzeichen xy schrieb:


> Weil dieser Punkt noch immer eine rechtliche Grauzone darstellt, denn die einen Richter legen Wert darauf, die anderen nicht.


 Es gibt bis heute keinen einzigen Nachweis der Notwendigkeit bei Abofallen zu reagieren. 
Die tibetanischen Gebetsmühlendreher haben in fünf Jahren Abofallenabzocke und bei  Millionen Betroffener 
nicht einen einzigen Beweis für diese Behauptung geliefert.


----------



## Goblin (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> Denn Ignoranten von Rechnungen findest du auch bei ganz normalen Versandhausbestellungen und Zeitungsabos


Mit dem Unterschied dass die Preise bei Versandhäusern und Zeitungsabos da stehen wo sie laut Gesetzgeber auch zu stehen haben. Man sieht auf den ersten Blick dass es Geld kostet. Wenn ich mir bei einen Versandhaus eine Waschmaschine bestelle muss ich auch nicht in den AGB rumsuchen um zu erfahren was das Ding kostet. Man muss hier einen wirklich guten Grund haben um nicht zahlen zu müssen


> So soll auch dem Richter glaubhaft gemacht werden, das du wirklich ohne deines Wissens dort einen Vertrag eingegangen sein sollst


Eben nicht. So könnte der Richter annehmen dass man eben doch bewust einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat


----------



## Niclas (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



aktenzeichen xy schrieb:


> Denn Ignoranten von Rechnungen findest du auch bei ganz normalen Versandhausbestellungen und Zeitungsabos.


Was hat das mit Abofallen zu tun? Hältst du deutsche Zivilrichter für dermaßen naiv, den Unterschied nicht zu erkennen?

Außerdem versuchen die Abofallensteller es erst gar nicht, es sein denn mit getürkten Urteilen hausieren zu gehen
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html

Irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass hier versucht wird zu verunsichern...


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Niclas schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Abofallen zu tun? Hältst du deutsche Zivilrichter für dermaßen naiv, den Unterschied nicht zu erkennen?


Absolut! Nicht alle, aber einige! Aber man wird wohl auch langsam lernfähig (hoffe ich jedenfalls)


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Aber man wird wohl auch langsam lernfähig (hoffe ich jedenfalls)


Ein Zivilrichter  kann und darf nur von dem ausgehen, was vorgetragen wird. Wird ihm 
Kasperletheater vorgespielt, muß er dieses  mitspielen, selbst wenn er 
innerlich davon überzeugt ist, dass es Kasperletheater ist.

Insofern hat das nichts mit Lernfähigkeit zu tun.  

Strafrichter  kommen so gut wie nie in Kontakt  mit Abofallengangstern, da sie 
von  den Sta sorgsam  "abgeschirmt" werden...


----------



## Geipie (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo, ich bin auch im August herein gefallen auf den Routenplaner. Habe nie eine Rechnung erhalten sondern nur Mahnungen und Post vom Inkassobüro. Bei Akte 2010 und beim WDR haben sie auch über Webtains berichtet.

Habe nicht gezahlt und eine Strafanzeige aufgegeben. 

Hat einer Erfahrung von euch damit wielange das dauert und wie der Verlauf ist?


----------



## Goblin (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> und eine
> 
> Strafanzeige aufgegeben


die eingestellt und abgeheftet wird


> und wie der Verlauf ist


So
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire
Auch mal hier lesen
Infos und Grundsatzartikel

So lange man nicht reagiert ist das Kaspertheater relativ schnell vorbei. Wer nicht zahlt kann seine Kohle behalten


----------



## Nibelungenfrau (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo zusammen

Ich hatte mich leider bei Gedichte Download angemeldet und sah nicht, dass das irgendwie ein Abogeschäft ist und prompt bekam ich dann eine Rechnung via E-Mail.
Ich habe sofort von meinem Rückzugsrecht Gebrauch gemacht, erhielt aber dennoch laufend Mahnungen.
Nun bekam ich letzten Freitag eine briefliche 2. Mahnung dieser obstrusen Firma webtains zu mir nach Hause gesandt.
Das einklinken habe ich via Geschäft gemacht, da ich hier bei uns alle Geburtstagsgrusskarten schreibe, obwohl ich bei Gedichtedownload sofort niemlas mehr etwas holte oder nachsah.
Ich nehme nun meinen Gedichtband von zuhause mit 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da noch tun kann?
Einfach ja nicht antworten?
:roll::wall:
Ich wohne übrigens in der Schweiz.
Ich bin froh, als ich sah, dass auch andre Schwierigkeiten mit denen haben, natürlich nur froh ...  ... in diesem Fall, dass ich nicht alleine dastehe, das ist schon eine rechte Hilfe.
Herzliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## bernhard (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Nur weil man angefurzt wird, muss man nicht zurückfurzen.

Soll heißen: Diese unsägliche Belästigung mit Mahndrohgetöse ist ärgerlich genug. Das erfordert nichts.


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Kammergericht: Verfahrensstand zur Registrierung der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso (PM 11/2011) - Berlin.de


> Zum gegenwärtigen Sachstand:
> 
> Am 5. Mai 2009 ist die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH für den Bereich Inkassodienstleistungen im Rechtsdienstleistungsregister registriert worden. Mit Bescheid vom 15. September 2009 wurde die Registrierung gemäß § 14 Nr. 3 RDG widerrufen. Gegen den Widerruf hat die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH am 24. September 2009 mit aufschiebender Wirkung Widerspruch eingelegt. Der Widerspruch ist mit Bescheid vom 1. Dezember 2009 von der Präsidentin des Kammergerichts zurückgewiesen worden. Dagegen hat die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH am 8. Januar 2010 mit aufschiebender Wirkung Anfechtungsklage vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Berlin (Aktenzeichen VG 1 K 5.10) erhoben.
> 
> Einen Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung hat das Verwaltungsgericht noch nicht anberaumt.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH


Mahnt der Münchener mit der Berliner Scheinadresse überhaupt noch? Man hört so gar nichts mehr von ihm.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mahnt der Münchener mit der Berliner Scheinadresse überhaupt noch? Man hört so gar nichts mehr von ihm.


Er "sortiert" sich sicher neu:
Neuen Firmennamen finden, neuen Firmensitz finden, neuen Anwaltsrentner finden, der als "registrierte Person" im Sinne des RDL den Kopf hinhält.....


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Erst muss der Halmfruchtverwamser neue Feldfrüchte säen. "Im Märzen der ... die Ochsen einspannt..." :sun:


----------



## Erdbeernaeschen (31 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo, 

juhu ich bin einer der Frauen die voll drauf reingefallen ist bei Webtains GmbH muss für ein weiteres Jahr 96,00 € zahlen. ( scheiss Gedichte download)
Komme ich da irgendwie raus ohne zu zahlen?? 2012 werde ich dann angeblich automatisch gelöscht!!! man man ich ärgere mich so, war einmal auf der Seite um nach nen Gedicht zum Valentinstag zu schauen um peng da sitz ich voll in der Falle! bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Erdbeernaeschen schrieb:


> *muss* für ein weiteres Jahr 96,00 € zahlen.


Kein Mensch muss müssen außer auf dem stillen Örtchen 

klicken, lesen und  entspannen >> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Newborn (31 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Ein schönes Video zum Drahtzieher von Webtains und deren Seiten, wie Outlets.de, Routenplaner.de, Kochrezepte.de und hunderten anderen "Premium-Angeboten", auch du erdbeernaeschen, bist nur ein Staubkorn im Abzock-Universum, und nach dem Film fällt dir die Entscheidung sicher nicht mehr schwer, an den Verein zu zahlen... oder auch nicht....


----------



## Erdbeernaeschen (31 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bednken bei euch für die Infos.

Ich werde keinen Euro an diese Firma bezahlen. Nur zu dumm von mir das ich denen schon einmal 96,00 € geschenkt habe. ahhhhh ne ne man lernt nie aus. Wäre vieleicht mal wichtig das der Gesetzgeber dieses festlegt das man so etwas dick und fett auf der Homepage angeben muss. Bevor man überhaupt seine Daten angibt oder!! Wäre doch mal ne nette Idee für den der die Seite besucht!! Also Danke nochmal !!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Erdbeernaeschen schrieb:


> Wäre vieleicht mal wichtig das der Gesetzgeber dieses festlegt das man so etwas dick und fett auf der Homepage angeben muss.


Im Prinzip ist das schon so, da Gerichte solche Forderungen auf Grund der 
nicht klar erkennbaren Preisangabe für nichtig erklären. und  diese Betreiber daher 
 praktisch  nie vor Gericht ziehen und wenn doch mal, sich Ohrfeigen abholen.  

Bezahlt wird ja von den Betroffenen  nicht,  weil sie  gezwungen werden könnten, 
sondern aus Angst oder Unwissenheit.  

PS: Taschendiebstahl ist auch verboten, aber es  gibt ihn dennoch zigtausendfach ...


----------



## bikehexe (1 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo, leider habe ich diese Seite zu spät entdeckt und habe diese Abzocke fürs erste Jahr bezahlt, wie dumm!! Jetzt kam die Rechnung fürs 2.Jahr und möchte jetzt einen Rat, soll ich diese jetzt auch bezahlen oder kann ich irgendwie  daraus. Danke für einen Rat.


----------



## Newborn (1 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Lesen ab Erdbeernaeschens Beitrag gestern 12:27, klingt komplett identisch, also nicht bezahlen, und auch nicht versuchen da raus zu kommen, denn das setzt ein Brieffreundschaft voraus.


----------



## bikehexe (2 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Danke für die prompte Antwort, werde nichts bezahlen und abwarten.


----------



## Murli (2 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

mir gehts nicht anders... ich hab DUMMERWEISE den ersten beitrag gezahlt ! 
jetzt wollen sie den " ZWEITEN Jahresbeitrag" !! ich werde es ignorieren! 
LG M


----------



## Niclas (2 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Murli schrieb:


> !! ich werde es ignorieren!
> LG M


richtig >> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## froschfamilie (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Gehören dann wohl nun auch zu Euch  Aufgrund eines Bewerbungsschreibens ist mein Mann auf der bekannten Vorlagen Seite gelandet und hat natürlich Post mit der üblichen Rechnung erhalten - Einspruch per Einschreiben geschickt (wurde noch nicht mal unterschrieben) - weil's so schön ist dachte sich die Firma Webtains, schicken wir denen doch gleich noch ne Rechnung - diesmal angeblich für songtexte 24.de - wieder Einspruch geschickt. Gestern kam dann das schon erwarete schreiben von der Doz - ja, es gibt sie noch  
Wie ich aber jetzt bei Euch im Forum gelesen habe, werden wir gar nix tun, zumal Miss Google rausgefunden hat, dass der GEschäftsführer ja selbst noch ein größeres Sümmchen an Strafe zu zahlen hat - weil er in seine eigene Abofalle geraten ist :wall: Bin gespannt wie's weiter geht. Müsste ja theroretisch noch ein Inkassoschreiben für sontexte24 kommen ...Man scheint ja über die ganzen Mitstreiter einen richtigen Krimi schreiben zu können :-D Wünsche Euch eine schöne Woche und wir hören bestimmt noch voneinander, wenn die Abmahnung der Abmahnung und "ich weiß wo du wohnst" als Brief kommen werden ) - die beste Medizin ist wohl tatsächlich, das ganze erst mal mit Humor zu sehen, auch wenn's natürlich nicht so lustig ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



froschfamilie schrieb:


> - die beste Medizin ist wohl tatsächlich, das ganze erst mal mit Humor zu sehen,



Tu das >> Stories zum Schmunzeln -


----------



## Erdbeernaeschen (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo hier mal nach langer Zeit das Erdbeernaeschen  also ich habe nach langer Zeit nix mehr von der Firma Webtains GmbH gehört. Muss aber dazu sagen das ich dort mal angerufen habe, und den gedroht habe mit Anwalt scheint wohl angekommen zu sein.. Mein Anwalt hat auch schon mehrfach Klienten gehabt die wohl darauf rein gefallen sind. Also ich danke denen die mir hier echt weiter geholfen haben ganz herzlich!!! LG


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Erdbeernaeschen schrieb:


> ... Muss aber dazu sagen das ich dort mal angerufen habe, und den gedroht habe mit Anwalt ...



Ich will Dir ja darüber nicht die Freude nehmen, aber ich halte es bei dieser merkbefreiten Klientel für höchst unwahrscheinlich daß diese Ruhe was mit Deinem Anruf zu tun hat.
Das wäre hier der erste dokumentierte Fall seit Jahren daß so eine "Firma" auf einen Anruf reagiert ...


----------



## Murli (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo in die Schweiz!! 
ich weiss nicht, wie es dir in der zwischenzeit ergangen ist, aber ich hab es wie viele hier gemacht, nachdem ich zuvor schon gezahlt hatte:wall:... ich hab überhaupt nicht mehr darauf reagiert u NICHT mehr gezahlt, als das INKASSO Schreiben kam! :scherzkeks:
ich denke, das ist das beste .... im übrigen ist es mir auch auf der seite die du beschreibst passiert! 
:comphit:
am besten nicht mehr ärgern u ignorieren
LG


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Udo Vetter im Interview: "Niemand will sich bespitzeln lassen" - NETZWELT


> Bei Dingen wie den berühmten Abofallen hat sich ja inzwischen herumgesprochen, dass diese nicht bezahlt werden müssen - und hier geht es ja auch "nur" um 96 Euro.


----------



## Erdbeernaeschen (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo,

also ich habe bislang noch garnix erhalten. Gott sei Dank, keine Mahung kein Inkasso der sonst dergleichen. Vieleicht hat es bei mir ja tatsächlich gezogen. Mit der Drohung vom Anwalt per Telefon. Ich drücke euch auch die Daumen das das alles gut ausgeht. 
Also ehrlich das wäre doch mal wieder was für Stern TV oder so hihi. Solche Leute gehört echt das Handwerk gelegt. 
Ich lass wieder von mir hören

Gruß Erdbeernäschen )


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Erdbeernaeschen schrieb:


> Also ehrlich das wäre doch mal wieder was für Stern TV oder so hihi.


Abofallenabzocke/Nutzlosabzocke wird seit sechs  Jahren in  zig  TV-Sendungen breitgetreten. 



Erdbeernaeschen schrieb:


> Solche Leute gehört echt das Handwerk gelegt.


könnte, müßte, sollte,  wird aber nicht 
Hier kannst nachlesen warum :
>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.
(  weil es von unsereren neoliberalen  Politikern   gewollt ist )

Nur wenn  solche Typen den Fehler begehen, den Staat um seinen Anteil an der Beute
 sprich Steuern zu prellen, wird er wach


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Erdbeernaeschen schrieb:


> Solche Leute gehört echt das Handwerk gelegt.


Ha, die Tücke liegt im Detail! Webtains ist ja nun nicht nur der Bruggraf aus dem hessischen Rodgau allein. Nein, einer der Partner ist sogar gleich bei dir ums Eck, in Lüneburg.


----------



## Zockerjasserl (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo Leute!

Mir ist auch etwas total seltsames passiert! Da ich im Jänner meinen Job verlor, habe ich bei Google nach GRATIS VORLAGEN gesucht und da war auch anscheinend eine von* Webtains* dabei :unzufrieden:. 

Ich habe nichts ausgefüllt oder sonst was, aber nach 2 Wochen bekomme ich einen Brief von Webtains GmbH mit der 3. Mahnung und einen Betrag von zuerst € 96,00 und dann € 101,00! Ich habe probiert dort anzurufen, was aber auch nur Abzocke ist, da ich ca. 30 Minuten in der Warteschlange war und am Telefon hieß es andauernd: " Sie sind auf Position 1, Ihr Anruf wird gleich von einem Mitarbeiter entgegen genommen". Da ich aus Österreich bin, habe ich mir 2x ein Guthaben kaufen müssen.

Ich schrieb dann eine Mail, dass ich den Rechtsschutz einschalten werde und als Antwort kam: Danke für die Support Anfrage!

Kann mir etwas passieren? Können die wirklich ein Inkasso einschalten? Für eine Antwort wäre ich froh!

Danke lg jasmin


----------



## Goblin (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> Für eine Antwort wäre ich froh!


Die Antwort steht hier überall schon. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten. Wer zahlt,macht es freiwillig und nicht weil er es muss



> Kann mir etwas passieren?


Dir könnte der Mond auf den Schädel fallen  Sonst nichts was man auch nur annähernd ernst nehmen müsste


----------



## Erdbeernaeschen (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo,

oh man das ist aber auch ein echt blöder Verein. Also ich habe wie du ja sicher schon gelesen hast, dort angerufen den mit meinen Anwalt gedroht, und es kam bei mir bisslang oder besser gesagt toi toi keine Mahnung weder sonst was. Also ich reagiere dort nicht drauf ansonsten mein Anwalt weiss über diese Sache bescheid und ich denke das die eh den kürzeren ziehen würden. Am besten abwarten und keine Energie in diese Sache stecken.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:47:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:44:32 ----------

wow gleich bei mir um die Ecke hehe, du machst mir ja mut *grins*


----------



## Erdbeernaeschen (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Autowerbung Activecar*

Hallo an alle,

nun habe ich zur abwechseung auch mal was anderes ausser immer Webtains GmbH :-p

Habe mich bei Activecar angemeldet um das mein Auto Werbung fahren soll. Und was höre ich letzte woche im TV alles Abzocke. Gibt selten ein Auto was Werbung für die fahren darf. Aber zum glück gabs da ja noch das Zeitschriften Abo :wall:welches ich jetzt schön an der Backe habe. Man man, das darf echt nicht mehr war sein. Gibt es denn nur noch hinterlistige Menschen auf der Welt. Hat jemand nen tip wie man da raus kommt???:scherzkeks:


----------



## Goblin (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Mal das hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/abofallen-im-internet-das-muessen-sie-wissen/


----------



## Zockerjasserl (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo Goblin!

Ja es steht schon alles da, aber nix von irgendwelchen Vorlagen für Lebensläufe .... es wird so viel angezeigt von der Firma aber nirgends steht, dass auch ein anderer eine Vorlage kopiert hat und dann die Rechnung bekam ... also, mit was handelt Webtains jetzt wirklich?????


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Zockerjasserl schrieb:


> GRATIS VORLAGEN





Zockerjasserl schrieb:


> ...mit was handelt Webtains jetzt wirklich?


Mit "aufbereiteten Inhalten" oder besser gesagt mit Kosten versehenden Anmeldungen zu sonst meist kostenlosen Informationen. Schau mal hier: http://rechtsanwaltsblog.blog.de/20...de-abwehr-forderungen-webtains-gmbh-10342762/


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> zu sonst *meist* kostenlosen *Informationen*.


meist? 
Mir ist* keine* Nutzlosseite bekannt, die etwas anderes als  Links auf  kostenlos 
erhältliche *Produkte* oder Dienstleistungen vermittelt. 

Die Lockfallen sind nahezu ausschließlich in Googeladsensewerbung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html
und Spammails  versteckt.


----------



## aktenzeichen xy (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Zockerjasserl schrieb:


> Hallo Goblin!
> 
> Ja es steht schon alles da, aber nix von irgendwelchen Vorlagen für Lebensläufe .... es wird so viel angezeigt von der Firma aber nirgends steht, dass auch ein anderer eine Vorlage kopiert hat und dann die Rechnung bekam



Das zeigt das die anderen bereitwillig bezahlen, zumal man ja die Bewerbungskosten auch steuerlich geltend machen kann.



Zockerjasserl schrieb:


> ... also, mit was handelt Webtains jetzt wirklich?????



Die Firma handelt einfach mit Betrug an unwissenden Menschen und mehr nicht. 
Wenn eine Website mit der "Webtains-Masche" gut funktioniert, schaltet die Firma die nächste Seite usw.
Das diese Firma überhaupt "Erfolg" hat liegt einmal an uns, weil wir darauf reinfallen und viele bezahlen auch freiwillig und zum anderen weil die Firma Webseiten schaltet die gerade aktuell sind, wie für Bewerbungen z.B.
Dadurch das der Kunde auch noch zusätzlichen Druck von der ARGE bekommt, sich eine Stelle zu suchen und Bewerbungen schreiben muss ohne Ende, nutzt Webtains diesen Druck aus für ihre kriminellen Machenschaften.
Im übrigen wird generell vor der Firma Webtains gewarnt und nicht nur vor den Seiten die derzeit im Internet auf Blacklists angezeigt werden. Diese stellen nur den derzeitigen Stand dar, welche Seiten schon bekannt sind. Es dürften in nächster Zeit noch mehr dazu kommen.


----------



## Zockerjasserl (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Aha, jetzt verstehe ich es schon eher! vielen Dank, aber ich finde es echt schlimm dass Webtains unsere Bedürfnisse so ausnutzt, aber ich finde auch, das Google diese Firma nicht mehr anzeigen sollte, vor allem wenn man eh schon nach GRATIS VORLAGEN sucht!

Aber danke und noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Zockerjasserl schrieb:


> Aaber ich finde auch, das Google diese Firma nicht mehr anzeigen sollte, vor allem wenn man eh schon nach GRATIS VORLAGEN sucht!


Warum? Die profitieren doch davon: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum? Die profitieren doch davon: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


Dass Werbefirmen zu den Profiteuren von Abzocke und Betrug gehören, hat die StA Hamburg bereits 2005 festgestellt [im Dialerverfahren gegen HAS/Sun Telecom] und öffentlich erklärt (finde den link gerade nicht) - und gleiches erklären auch ermittelnde StA konkret bei Aboabzocke (siehe Interview von Marc R. mit dem StA in Düsseldorf)

edit:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html#post325760




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> In einem Akte-Beitrag wird der StA in Düsseldorf gefragt, wieso Betrüger nur eine geringe Geldstrafe zahlen, obwohl 1 Mio an Geldern eingefroren wurde.
> 
> Sagt dieser StA: Es ist bekannt, dass siebenstellige Beträge bezahlt wurden für die Platzierung der Webseiten in Suchmaschinen.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

http://www.zivilurteile.de/assets/Uploads/WEBTAINSGMBHSTAMUEHLHAUSENVERFUEGUNG01.pdf


> Die Fa. Webtains wurde im Januar 2010 im Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Jena eingetragen, im Gesellschaftsvertrag wurde [...] als Geschäftsführer bestellt und als Geschäftssitz eine Adresse in Eisenach festgelegt. Schon bei den ersten Ermittlingen stellte sich heraus, dass die angeblichen Büroräume in Eisenach leer sind und dort eingehende Post über einen Nachsendeauftrag an die Firma RA Office GmbH in Rodgau weitergeletet wird, [...]





> Den Vorhalten "Briefkastenfirma", "Verschleierung der tatsächlichen Verantwortlichkeit" begegnete der Beschuldigte mit dem Hinweis auf den Umstand, dass er als Betreiber auch andere einschlägige Internetseiten schon seit Jahren im Fokus vieler Verbraucherschutzverbände und auch strafrechtlicher Ermittlungen stehe. Aufgrund der vorangegangenen geschäftlichen Aktivitäten sei sein Ruf im Internet umstritten, er habe nicht gewollt, dass sein Name im Zusammenhang mit den Aktivitäten der Firma Webtains GmbH in der Öffentlichkeit offenbar werde.


----------



## gustavgans89 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

hi ich habe auch post von denen bekommen soll mich am 23.3 bei vorlagen-download.de angemeldet haben habe alle briefe der firma webtains ignoriert jetz kam am 24.5 ein schreiben von der dig deutsche internetinkasso gmbh
das ich einen betrag von nun 156,15€ überweisen soll ich weis jetz nicht weiter bitte um hilfe


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



gustavgans89 schrieb:


> ich weis jetz nicht weiter bitte um hilfe



Du solltest mal ein paar Seiten zurück lesen und die Links dabei bedienen.





Goblin schrieb:


> Die Antwort steht hier überall schon. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Erst kläfft der eine, dann kläfft der andere ...
Keine Angst vor einem Inkassobüro.

Und jetzt habe ich grade gesehen was Rüdiger geschrieben hat - das gleiche wäre mein nächster Satz gewesen...

Stichwort: "Links"
Guck da mal in meine Signatur ...
... das Lesen können wir Dir nicht ersparen


----------



## gustavgans89 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

ja das lesen kann mir keiner abnehmen ich habe mich bis jetz noch gar nicht bei denen geäußert soll ich lieber mal einen brief schreiben das ich mir keiner schuld bewusst bin aber an wenn schreibe ich das an die dig oder webtains.
oder soll ich es weiter ignorieren bis der mahnbescheid kommt und denn dann anzweifeln will eigentlich das die mich so schnell wie möglich komplett in ruhe lassen


----------



## Goblin (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Lesen >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Da kommt kein Mahnbescheid

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

[modedit] bedenkliche Formulierung entfernt


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



gustavgans89 schrieb:


> ... das die mich so schnell wie möglich komplett in ruhe lassen



DAS kannst Du releativ schnell vergessen ...





Triangelus kalletalus ? Antispam Wiki


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> DIG Deutsche Internetinkasso GmbH
> Mannheimer Str. 97
> 60327 Frankfurt am Main


Der neue Stern am Rodgauer Inkassohimmel?

Handelsregister:


> Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main Aktenzeichen: HRB 88687


www.handelsregister.de

Rechtsdienstleistungsregister:


> Aktenzeichen:	3712/1-I/3-3657/08 Registrierungsbehörde: 	Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main


www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de


----------



## bernhard (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Sicherheitshalber mal ganz deutlich:

Der Empfang eines Mahndrohschreibens der Nutzlosen bedeutet keine Unruhe.

Die wurden in den letzten Jahren massenhaft ohne Reaktion in die Altpapiersammlung gegeben. Das hat noch niemandem geschadet oder Probleme verursacht.


----------



## gustavgans89 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

also kann ich ja ganz ruhig sein ist trotzdem nervig wenn immer wieder briefe kommen erst webtains jetz vom dig werd auch nix erreichen wenn ich beim internetinkasso anrufe :wall: sowie ich das gelesen hab


----------



## Goblin (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> ist trotzdem nervig wenn immer wieder briefe kommen


Dafür gibts Mülltonnen


> werd auch nix erreichen wenn ich beim internetinkasso anrufe


Nicht wirklich. Interessiert die nicht die Bohne


----------



## gustavgans89 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

DIG Deutsche Internetinkasso GmbH
Mannheimer Str. 97
60327 Frankfurt am Main 

auf jedenfall also wo ich die anschrift gesehen habe hab ich auch gedacht was gehtn da jetz ab hatte eigentlich die hoffnung das es nur mit mahnungen usw geht bis dann gar nix mehr kam und dann inkasso


----------



## Goblin (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Mehr wie Mahnungen schreiben können die auch nicht. Die haben weder Sonderrechte noch irgendwelche Vollmachten. Eine Inkassoklitsche ist ein ganz normales Privatunternehmen

Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Murli (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

hallo zusammen... da bin ich mal wieder:-p  
ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dachte die säcke haben jetzt endlich mal aufgegeben... doch heute mittag als ich nachhause kam, da hatte ich dann wieder mal nette post :kotz:.... ich dacht noch bei mir, mal gut dass ich dieses forum hier aufgetan hab, weil ich sonst schon wieder aus der hose gesprungen wäre.:wall:
ich glaube, dass die immer mal zwischendurch so antesten, ob man jetzt angst hat u vll doch zahlt.:scherzkeks:.... diesmal schreiben sie mit LETZTE MAHNUNG u wollen jetzt noch M.gebühr von 5,-Euro :roll:
aber auch dieses schreiben werde ich  ignorieren!!
ich wünsch euch schöne Pfingsten! 
L.G. Murli


----------



## Murli (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Goblin schrieb:


> Die Antwort steht hier überall schon. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut
> 
> Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten. Wer zahlt,macht es freiwillig und nicht weil er es muss
> 
> ...



das ist ein cooler spruch, den muss ich mir merken!!:-D


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Murli schrieb:


> ... schon gefreut, dachte die säcke haben jetzt endlich mal aufgegeben... doch heute mittag als ich nachhause kam, da hatte ich dann wieder mal nette post ....



Und wie üblich die Standardantwort 





Triangelus kalletalus ? Antispam Wiki

Du dürftest Dich auf Stufe 3-4 befinden



Murli schrieb:


> ... weil ich sonst schon wieder aus der hose gesprungen wäre....



... aber nicht doch ...



Murli schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, dass die immer mal zwischendurch so antesten, ob man jetzt angst hat u vll doch zahlt...



...wohl wahr ...



Murli schrieb:


> ... diesmal schreiben sie mit LETZTE MAHNUNG u wollen jetzt noch M.gebühr von 5,-Euro...



siehe oben



Murli schrieb:


> ... aber auch dieses schreiben werde ich ignorieren!!



Guter Plan 



Murli schrieb:


> ich wünsch euch schöne Pfingsten!
> 
> L.G. Murli



Danke !


----------



## bikehexe (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Hallo Ihr Mitstreiter,
habe diese Woche eine Aufforderungsmail bekommen, den zweiten ABO-Preis zubezahlen plus Mahnkosten, da ich auf die Forderung nicht eingegangen bin. Für das erste Jahr hatte ich ja dummerweise bezahlt. Heute hatte ich auch einen Brief in der Post, letzte Mahnung, gleichzeitig ein Formular für eine Ratenzahlung in 6 Monaten, abzusenden per Fax. Ich will mich auch diesmal nicht rühren, in der Hoffnung, daß das Inkassobüro nicht eingeschaltet wird. Man will ja möglichst keinen Ärger, der auch noch Euro kostet. Hat jemand das bis zum Schluß durchgestanden?? Brauche Bestätigung, daß ich standhaft bleibe. Danke


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



bikehexe schrieb:


> Hat jemand das bis zum Schluß durchgestanden?


Oh ja, mindestens hunderttausende! Wer von denen sich nicht unter Druck setzen ließ, nichts bezahlt und nicht auf die Schreiben reagiert hatte, konnte am Ende sein Geld behalten.


----------



## bikehexe (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Danke für die für gute Antwort, motiviert dann doch stur zu bleiben. Schöne Pfingsttage.


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



bikehexe schrieb:


> ... in der Hoffnung, daß das Inkassobüro nicht eingeschaltet wird.



DIE Hoffnung wird höchstwahrscheinlich NICHT in Erfüllung gehen.
Aber ...
... wenn ein Inkassobüro eingeschaltet wird ist das nichts anderes als daß die Fa. Webtains nicht mehr selber kläfft sondern kläffen läßt ...









bikehexe schrieb:


> ... Man will ja möglichst keinen Ärger, der auch noch Euro kostet....



Stimmt, aber ärgern tun sich andere ...


----------



## bikehexe (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Danke für die Antworten, doch wie geht es dann weiter, wenn ein Inkassobüro brüllt? Weiter ignorieren, auch wenn die Kosten dann wieder steigen. Wer hat Erfahrung damit und es ausgesessen? Was ist passiert?


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



bikehexe schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrung damit und es ausgesessen? Was ist passiert?


Du solltest mal hier ein bisschen rum lesen. Das alles ist schon zum erbrechen tausendfach durchgekaut worden. Allein bei diesem Anbieter hier ist es so, dass das Inkasso von ihm selbst kommt und das bedeutet, was es auch ist - nur eine weitere Form der Rechnungsstellung. Ernst würde es erst dann werden, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid von einem echten Amtsgericht eintrudeln würde. Auf den kannste aber bei diesem Anbieter (wie bei fast allen anderen dieser Spezies auch) bis zum Nimmerleinstag warten.


----------



## bikehexe (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

Danke, warte ab und geh jetzt ins Pfingstwochenende. Allen ein paar schöne Tage.


----------



## Goblin (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> Was ist passiert?


 
Man konnte sein Geld behalten und das hier

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - ‪Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version‬&rlm;[/nomedia]


----------



## Erdbeernaeschen (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute da bin ich wieder. Juhu ich habe ne letzte Mahnung von Webtains bekommen mit 5.00€ Mahngebühr soll ich jetzt statt 96,00€  jetzt 101,00€ zahlen.  wann wird den Menschen dann endlich das Handwerk gelegt. Langsam mag ich den Mist nicht mehr. Geht das jetzt weiter zur Inkasso ???? oder was passiert als nächstes??? muss ich jetzt meinen Anwalt einschalten??? ah dann habe ich wieder die ganzen Kosten !!!! was nu?????


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juni 2011)

Im Grunde sind diese Maschen der Nutzlos-Abofallen längst ausgelutscht, und jetzt machen die Betreiber nochmal eine allerletzte Nachernte. Sie verschicken nochmal massenweise Mahnbriefe, in der Hoffnung, dass sich wenigstens 5 % Dumme finden, die zahlen.

Es gab aber damals schon keinen Grund, sich aufzuregen oder zu zahlen oder an den Abzocker zu schreiben, und es gibt auch heute keinen Grund. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte. Das sind nur bezahlte private Mahnbüros, das sind keine Behörden, die haben keine Vollmachten wie ein Gerichtsvollzieher. Die dürfen exakt so viel wie eine Fliege - nämlich: ans Fenster kacken.


----------



## Wembley (15 Juni 2011)

Erdbeernaeschen schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt weiter zur Inkasso ???? oder was passiert als nächstes??? muss ich jetzt meinen Anwalt einschalten??? ah dann habe ich wieder die ganzen Kosten !!!! was nu?????


Nix wird passieren. Diesselbe Masche seit fünfeinhalb Jahren. Bei Millionen von Usern. Du kannst also gut schlafen.


----------



## Erdbeernaeschen (17 Juni 2011)

ihr schafft es immer wieder mich aufzubauen. Ok ich will kein opfer sein bei den komischen Leuten der Firma Webtains. Also ich bleibe ganz stark und zeige den meine  hihi *grins*
schönes WE.


----------



## Marcel Aundrup (27 Juni 2011)

hallo ich bin mitlerweile auch schon bei der 4-5 mahnung
könnte sich bitte mal einer melden der es geschafft hat das keine rechnungen mehr geschickt werden ?
wär net lg


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2011)

Üblicherweise finden die User den Weg hierher nicht mehr so oft, wenn sie erst mal Ruhe haben 

Es kann aber dauern, bis endlich nichts mehr kommt.


----------



## Marcel Aundrup (27 Juni 2011)

ok danke weil ich echt angst habe dass das nie aufhört


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2011)

"Nie" würde ich nicht sagen.
"Nicht schnell" trifft es recht gut.


----------



## marS (8 Juli 2011)

hallo leute.

habe auch 3 briefe von denen bekommen. habe alle ignoriert und gestern kam ein inkassotyp zu mir nach hause und hat mir gesagt das eine rechnung von 156 euro noch offen ist. darauf habe ich gesagt das ich das nicht zahlen werde und wenn noch etwas kommen sollte werde ich einen anwalt einschalten. daraufhin hat der inkassotyp gesagt das ich einen vertrag abgeschlossen habe und sogar die bestätigungsemail bestätigt habe. das kann sein das ich die email bestätigt habe aber habe nie gewusst das es etwas kosten würde oder einen vertrag abschliesse. der typ hat gesagt das er das jetzt zu einen anwalt oder gericht weiterleitet.

bitte um euren rat.

mfg


----------



## Hippo (8 Juli 2011)

Der kann viel reden. Wenn er wiederkommt nicht reinlassen oder ihm erklären wo der Maurer das Loch gelassen hat.
Das ist nix anderes als ein personifizierter Mahnpups, der allerdings m.E. bereits an Nötigung grenzt.
Normalerweise rate ich ja von einer Brieffreundschaft mit solchen Buden ab, in diesem Fall würde ICH allerdings, sofern Du einen genauen Namen der Inkassobutze hast einen sachlichen Brief schreiben, daß Du den Mitarbeitern dieser Firma explizit Hausverbot erteilst.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2011)

marS schrieb:


> gestern kam ein inkassotyp zu mir nach hause


halte ich für frei erfunden.


----------



## Hippo (8 Juli 2011)

Möglich, habe ich auch in Erwägung gezogen - aber vor geraumer Zeit haben wir aber auch Mahnbescheide für unmöglich gehalten die ja jetzt auch schon vereinzelt losgelassen wurden.
Testbesuch oder Fake - who knows.
WENN es ein Versuchsballon war - Maßnahme wie oben, wenns ein Fake ist auch gut, kann er hier auch keinen größer schocken mit der Aussage


----------



## Goblin (8 Juli 2011)

Selbst wenn es stimmt,ein Inkassokasper hat genau soviel Rechte wie jeder andere der einen auf der Straße um Kohle anbettelt. Mitarbeiter eines Inkassounternehmens sind KEINE Gerichtsvollzieher !


----------



## Heiko (8 Juli 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> halte ich für frei erfunden.


Kann gut sein. In letzter Zeit kristallisieren sich aber genau solche Dienstleistungen als neues Geschäftsmodell heraus. Da gabs auch noch kreativere Modelle. Ich erinnere mich dunkel an den Verfolger-Pinguin...


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2011)

Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind etwa so selten wie Lottohauptgewinne, wobei die nur 23€ kosten.
Ich kenne nur ein einziges  Forum, in dem zwei verifizierte MB gemeldet wurden, wobei der weitere Verlauf bis heute  ungeklärt  geblieben ist. Verbraucherzentralen haben sich nie konkret dazu geäußert.  Ein Inkassoköter wird sich kaum für weniger als 23€ auf den Weg machen ( allein die Spritkosten dürften höher sein). Wie sollte sich das also rechnen, wenn man es nicht publik macht  um Angsthasen einzuschüchtern?

Ich bleibe dabei, dass das hier ein ziemlich dümmlicher Verunsicherungsversuch ist.


----------



## Hippo (8 Juli 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> ... Wie sollte sich das also rechnen, wenn man es nicht publik macht um Angsthasen einzuschüchtern? ...



Erstmal testen, wenns funzt publizieren



jupp11 schrieb:


> ... Ich bleibe dabei, dass das hier ein ziemlich dümmlicher Verunsicherungs*versuch* ist.



Wenn das ist wirds zumindest *hier* im Versuchsstadium steckenbleiben


----------



## Marcel Aundrup (10 Juli 2011)

schaut euch mal diese seite an vielleicht hilft das 
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/ab...gte-forderungen-der-webtains-gmbh_015696.html


----------



## jupp11 (10 Juli 2011)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen?
Steht hier im Forum seit langem sehr viel ausführlicher:

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/

PS: Das gilt für alle Nutzlosen, egal wie sie heißen.

PPS: Sonderlich interessiert scheint der User mit dem angeblichen Inkassobüttelbesuch nicht mehr zu sein


> marS wurde zuletzt gesehen:  Freitag um 12:16


----------



## bernhard (17 Juli 2011)

Endlosdiskussion abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/noch-ein-inkassoschreiben.35664/


----------



## dvill (13 August 2011)

Manchmal ist die Welt ganz klein.

Eine Kanzlei trat vor wenigen Jahren in Erscheinung mit der Vertretung der rechtlichen Interessen der "Belleros Premiurn Media", z.B.

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&h...gc.r_pw.&fp=642ee43b239a9783&biw=1319&bih=457

Man kennt sich also aus mit Einschüchterungsfallen. Aktuell vertritt die Kanzlei mal die andere Seite, nämlich einen Geschädigten, und erzielt vor dem Amtsgericht Eisenach einen Urteilsspruch, welcher sich bestmöglich von einem Einschüchterungsfallenbetreiber vermarkten lässt.

Natürlich reiner Zufall.

Mich beschleicht zwar das unterschwellige Gefühl, dass das Amtsgericht Eisenach verladen worden sein könnte, aber das ist natürlich völlig unbegründet.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (13 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Mich beschleicht zwar das unterschwellige Gefühl, dass das Amtsgericht Eisenach verladen worden sein könnte,


Auch andere haben den Eindruck, es sei ein zweifelhaftes Urteil zugunsten der Webtains GmbH.


----------



## gelackmeierter (19 August 2011)

Hallihallo!
Bin auch ein Webtainsopfer, habe alle 8 Diskussionsseiten gelesen und habe trotzdem noch ne Frage.
Ich habe die letzte Mahnung im Januar bekommen und seitdem nichts mehr von denen gehört. Dann gestern -7 Monate später- liegt ein Inkassoschreiben im Briefkasten. Der Witz ist: 1. Von außen war kein Ansender erkennbar. Erst nach dem Öffnen des Briefes las ich, dass das von der DZI ist.
2. Ich bin letztes Jahr im Dezember innerhalb des Ortes umgezogen. Mein Nachsendeantrag ist eigentlich abgelaufen, aber mein Postbote schleppt mir trotzdem alle Werbebriefe, und eben diesen Mahnmüll, nach. Sogar die alte Adresse ist falsch geschrieben.

Hätte ich schon vor dem Aufmachen des Briefes gesehen, von wem der ist, hätte ich den meinem Postboten wiedergegeben, dann hätte er ein "unbekannt verzogen" draus machen können.

Soll ich dem Postboten vielleicht einfach sagen, er soll von meiner alten Adresse nichts mehr nachtragen? Oder ist das ungünstig falls ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt? Ja, oder?

Habe so ein bißchen schiss, wir heiraten nächsten Monat und sind dann über zwei Wochen auf Hochzeitsreise, nicht dass dann ein Mahnbescheid kommt, und ich bin nicht da.
Habt ihr dazu ne Idee?

Danke schonmal für alles was ihr tut!


----------



## dvill (19 August 2011)

http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/world-wide-nepp.aspx


> *World Wide Nepp*
> 
> *Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?*
> 
> ...


Ganz konkret gesagt:

Die Beitreibung der Forderungen aus Einschüchterungsfallen basiert auf Angsterzeugung.

Es geht um mafiöse Bedrohungsszenarien, um "freiwillige" Zahlungen zu bewirken.

Millionen Bürger haben Angst vor nichts.


----------



## aktenzeichen xy (19 August 2011)

gelackmeierter schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzte Mahnung im Januar bekommen und seitdem nichts mehr von denen gehört. Dann gestern -7 Monate später- liegt ein Inkassoschreiben im Briefkasten. Der Witz ist: 1. Von außen war kein Ansender erkennbar. Erst nach dem Öffnen des Briefes las ich, dass das von der DZI ist.



Willkommen im Club, es erging mir gestern genauso wie dir.

Das einzige Schreiben auf das du antworten musst, ist der Gelbe Brief vom Amtsgericht. Alles andere kann in Ablage P(apierkorb).


----------



## gelackmeierter (19 August 2011)

Sehr gut!  Das wollte ich hören. Hoffen wir, dass er Spuk bald ein Ende hat!
So ätzend!


----------



## Marcel Aundrup (24 August 2011)

hallo bei mir ist es so ich bin auch in die falle getappt habe angegeben das ich 18 bin bin aber erst 15 was muss ich tun ?


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2011)

@ Marcel, lies ein bischen hier rum (vor allem hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-firma-webtains-gmbh.32277/page-8#post-334299) und zeige diesen Thread deinen Eltern. Denn wenn die nicht ihre Zustimmung zu der Anmeldung gegeben haben, dann ist der Vertrag unwirksam. Der Anbieter befindet sich in einem Irrtum, weil er den Vertrag gewährt hat und das nur deshalb, weil du ihn mit deinem Geburtsdatum beschwindelt hattest. Schwindeln ist aber kein Grund zur Panik, da jeder weiß, dass man im Internet eben nicht zwingend seine richtigen Daten eingeben soll. Du wolltest etwas üblicher Weise kostenloses und hast den Preis wahrscheinlich übersehen. Genau das wollte der Anbieter ja erreichen und deshalb fällt der Ausfall der gewünschten Zahlung nun unter sein "unternehmerisches Risiko".


----------



## Hippo (24 August 2011)

In meiner Signatur findest Du einige interessante Links


----------



## Marcel Aundrup (27 August 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## Marcel Aundrup (27 August 2011)

bei uns in der schule war damals auch jemand von so einer schuldenberatung der hab ich auch davon erzählt und ich habe einen zettel bekommen den ich dann an die webtains gmbh schicken sollte dort stand drin das ich laut gesetz ja keinen wirksammen vertrag abgeschlossen habe nur den habe ich nicht mehr weis jemand wo mann so eine vorlage finden kann . danke schon mal


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2011)

Lies Dir mal das hier durch ...

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/

Schlimmstenfalls müssen Deine Eltern ein einziges Schreiben losschicken in dem nur ein Satz steht (wenn Du denn unbedingt was schreiben willst)

*Unser Sohn ist minderjährig und wir genehmigen den Vertrag nicht.*

Sonst nix - Punkt aus Äpfel Amen


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 August 2011)

Dann kommt womöglich das da (eigene Erfahrung):


> Sie teilen uns mit, Ihr Kind sei minderjährig und könnten keine Verträge schließen. Ihr Kind hat bei Anmeldung ein falsches Alter angegeben.
> 
> Sollten Ihr Kind tatsächlich minderjährig sein, so möchten wir Sie bitten, uns dies in geeigneter Weise (Kopie von Personalausweis, Geburtsurkunde etc.) zu belegen.
> 
> In diesem Fall kann Ihr Kind keine gültigen Verträge schließen. Unsere Forderung aus Vertrag hätte damit keinen Bestand mehr. Allerdings bewegen sich auch Jugendliche nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum. Daher müssten wir eine Schadenersatzforderung in gleicher Höhe gegen Sie geltend machen, die auf dem deliktischen Verhalten Ihres Kindes beruht. Ihres Kind hat in vorwerfbarer Weise vorsätzlich einen Vermögensschaden zum Nachteil unserer Firma herbeigeführt. Dies kann Ihnen zugerechnet werden auf Grundlage der § 823 Abs. 2 BGB i.V.m. § 263 a StGB i.V.m. § 828 Abs. 3 BGB.


Dieses Geschreibsel kann aber auch problemlos entsorgt werden.


----------



## Marcel Aundrup (28 August 2011)

ok also besser nichts schreiben weil aufhören tun die so oder so nicht ? Kommt denn der brief vom gericht auf jeden fall oder hören die von aleine auf?


----------



## Marcel Aundrup (28 August 2011)

nicko was habt ihr denn dann getan?


----------



## dvill (28 August 2011)

Die Beitreibung zweifelhafter Forderungen setzt auf mafiöse Angsterzeugung.

Opfer des Kasperle-Angstinkassos sind Menschen, die in rechtlichen Dingen unerfahren sind und sich selbst Angst machen, in ihrem persönlichen Fall könnte ein Rollkomando der Polizei vor der Tür auftauchen, man würde verhaftet oder der Himmel könnte ihnen auf den Kopf fallen.

Hier im Forum wird seit 5 Jahren von Zahlungserpressungschreiben berichtet. Niemals passierte von den angedrohten Plagen auch nur eine einzige.


----------



## Goblin (28 August 2011)

> Sollten Ihr Kind tatsächlich minderjährig sein, so möchten wir Sie bitten, uns dies in geeigneter Weise (Kopie von Personalausweis, Geburtsurkunde etc.) zu belegen



Man muss GAR NICHTS belegen. Der Betreiber muss beweisen dass jemand zum Anmeldezeitpunkt minderjährig war



> nicko was habt ihr denn dann getan?



Den Müll in die Tonne gekloppt


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Man muss GAR NICHTS belegen. Der Betreiber muss beweisen dass jemand zum Anmeldezeitpunkt minderjährig war


Aehm, meintest du vielleicht, er muss beweisen das jemand zum Anmeldezeitpunkt *Voll*jährig war, wenn der Vertrag gültig sein soll?


----------



## dvill (28 August 2011)

Marcel Aundrup schrieb:


> hallo ich bin mitlerweile auch schon bei der 4-5 mahnung


Ganz konkret gefragt: Was soll dann schlimm sein, wenn noch so ein Müll kommt?

Die Zahl der Mahnungen ändert nichts. Papier ist Wertstoff. Dafür gibt es Sammeltonnen.


----------



## Goblin (28 August 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Aehm, meintest du vielleicht, er muss beweisen das jemand zum Anmeldezeitpunkt *Voll*jährig war, wenn der Vertrag gültig sein soll?



So meinte ich das natürlich


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 August 2011)

Marcel Aundrup schrieb:


> nicko was habt ihr denn dann getan?


Die Vorgeschichte stammt aus dem Jahr 2005. Ein Abzocker, danach ein Inkassobutzen drangsalierten meine mdj. Tochter bzw. uns ca. von Mai 2005 bis September 2005 mit insgesamt 7 - 8 Drohschreiben in der veröffentlichten Art.

Was wir getan haben? *Nichts! Überhaupt nichts!*
Was seither passiert ist? *Nichts! Überhaupt nichts!*

Also: Keine Panik, und alles mit der erforderlichen Portion Humor betrachten...

NB: Der betreffende Abzocker meldete inzwischen mit der betreffenden Firma Insolvenz an, ist aber mit etlichen neuen Firmen immer noch auf dem "Markt" vertreten, ebenso der betreffende Inkassobutzen.


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2011)

Und wenn wirklich der Mahnpupser die 23 € für einen ECHTEN MAHNBESCHEID (nur echt im gelben Umschlag vom Mahngericht) investiert?
Na und - fristgerecht widersprechen und gut ist


----------



## Marcel Aundrup (28 August 2011)

Danke schön   Ich habe vor kurzer zeit auch einen neuen Akte 2011 bericht gesehen der betreiber von webtains steht ja im herbst auch in frankfurt vor gericht 
noch mal vielen dank.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2011)

Der total durchgeknallte Netzindianer ist neuerdings so "offen".

http://www.swr.de/marktcheck/abofal...820/nid=100834/did=8490820/1yk6mrn/index.html


> Zumal Dienste, wie Michael Burat sie anbietet, auch kostenlos im Netz zu haben sind. Wir lassen uns seinen 96,- Euro teuren Routenplaner zeigen: Als wir ihn eine Route eingeben lassen, öffnet sich der Routenplaner von Michelin, der Reifenfirma. Ein definitiv kostenloser Dienst. Burats eigener lässt sich gar nicht öffnen. Aber auch beim zweiten Versuch funktioniert er nicht. Ein technisches Problem, dem er nachgehen wolle, gibt Michael Burat an.


Der Nutzlos-Müll für zweimal 96 Euro in der Mindestlaufzeit funktioniert nicht einmal.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2011)

http://blog.beck.de/2011/01/02/deut...rueckmeldung-des-kammergerichts#comment-35017


> Wir führen kein Konto für die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH!
> Nach uns von Dritten übermittelten Informationen treibt jedoch die Deutsche Zentralinkasso für einen Mandanten Forderungen ein und gibt dabei dessen Konto bei uns an.
> Diese Angelegenheit haben wir einer ausführlichen Prüfung unterzogen.





> Ich darf Ihnen jedoch versichern, dass wir keinesfalls Firmen, die bezichtigt werden, Betreiber sogenannter Abofallen zu sein, bewußt Konten zur Verfügung stellen!


Bleibt doch eh' alles in der Familie.


----------



## Lucky333luke (22 Dezember 2011)

Die Abzockerfirma Webtains und die dazugehörende Deutsche Zentral Inkasso, beide haben nur Briefkastenadressen, schicken mir  seit langem Papier um meinen Ofen anzuheizen.
Besseres Papier wäre wünschenswert.

Kein Mensch würde für die "Dienstleistungen" der  Webtainsfirmen etwas bezahlen wollen.Diese Dienstleistungen werden im Netz an anderer Stelle kostenlos angeboten. Deshalb können diese Firmen nicht seriös arbeiten und ihre Dienstleistungen erst nach Bezahlung mittels eines zugesendeten Codes zugänglich machen.Die Kernkompetenz von Webtains besteht aus Täuschung, Drohung, Einschüchterung und Verunsicherung. Man braucht nur den Namen dieser Firma im Google eingeben und schon wird klar welchen Ruf diese Firma hat. Ab mit deren Briefen in das WOM (write only memory) oder in den Ofen. Als Toilettenpapier ungeignet.


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2011)

http://www.deutsche-mittelstands-nachrichten.de/2011/12/34337/


> Seit dieser Zeit beobachten wir auch eine signifikante Zunahme von Beschwerden über Firmen, deren Geschäftszweck offensichtlich darin besteht, unberechtigte Forderungen einzuziehen, etwa aus Abofallen und Gewinnspielen. Allein in diesem Jahr sind bei uns über 100 Beschwerden eingegangen – und das sind nur die schriftlichen. Die zahlreichen telefonischen Beschwerden kommen noch hinzu. Rund 40 Prozent gehen auf das Konto der „Deutschen Zentral Inkasso“.


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2012)

Google blickt durch:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&cp=68&g....,cf.osb&fp=ca5489144d81fb0a&biw=1639&bih=843


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2012)

Eigenlob vom Ärgsten:


			
				webtains.name  schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer leitet die Webtains GmbH?*
> 
> Die Webtains GmbH wird geführt durch M.B. . Er gilt als langjähriger Internetexperte auf dem Gebiet des Payed Contents und ist der kreative Kopf in der Firma. Selbstverständlich wird er unterstützt durch ein hochkarätiges Team von Webentwicklern und Spezialisten für die jeweiligen angebotenen Themenbereiche. Für Fragen und Anregungen hat Herr B.  jederzeit ein offenes Ohr: Am besten schreiben Sie ihm eine E-Mail unter ******


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Januar 2012)

Das "hochkarätige Team" hat ja schon den eigenen Routenplaner nicht zum Laufen gebracht, stattdessen hat man in hochkarätiger Weise fremden Content benutzt (nämlich von der Webseite der Firma Michelin...) und bietet deren fremden Routenplaner trotz Verbots der kommerziellen Nutzung als "Paid Content" an (und nein, Herr B., es heißt nicht "Payed").


----------



## Goblin (4 Januar 2012)

> nämlich von der Webseite der Firma Michelin


 
Ob die das toll finden ? Könnte man ja mal nachkaken


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2012)

Die Information hinter meiner Verlinkung ist die, dass nun Google vollgedröhnt wird mit Nutzlos-Content, der aber im Suchindex oben schwimmt.

Relevantes über die Firma kann von Betroffenen kaum noch gefunden werden.

Die Absicht ist erkennbar, Geld genug vorhanden.

Genaugenommen müssten in den Foren permanent die wichtigen Informationen neu eingestellt werden, um gegen den Nutzloscontent anzukommen.


----------



## MeMo21 (6 Februar 2012)

HaLLo ich werde noch verrückt  kaan mir jemand sagen was ich machen kaan? ich war vor 2 monaten mal auf dieser Seite von webtains nd hab mich ohne zu lesen das es  96,00 euro kosten soll angemeldet. habe dann auch nach dieser anmeldung nie wieder auf dieser seite befunden  habe jetzt vor 2 tagen dann mal wieder in  meine emails geschaut und war geschockt dann habe ich da diese Rechnung gesehen... habe dann ne email geschrieben dass ich keinen  internetzugang hatte und jetzt gerne  diesen Scheiß  widerruffen möchte ... da habe ich danan diese email bekommen

Die aufgeführte Entgeltforderung beruht auf einem mit uns abgeschlossenen
Vertrag über die Bereitstellung unseres Dienstleistungsangebotes. Sie haben
sich nachweislich für dieses Dienstleistungsangebot unter Angabe Ihres Namens,
Ihrer Anschrift und Ihrer Emailadresse eingetragen.

Ferner haben Sie uns gegenüber bestätigt, die diesem Vertrag zugrunde
liegenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben.

Das Ihnen nach Ihrer Anmeldung zustehende Widerrufsrecht von 2 Wochen haben
Sie gar nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam ausgeübt. Hinsichtlich
weiterer Einzelheiten beachten Sie bitte die von Ihnen bei Vertragsschluss
akzeptierten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.

Dass Verträge, die über das Internet geschlossen werden, grundsätzlich wirksam
sind, hat der Bundesgerichtshof mit seiner Entscheidung vom 07. November 2001
Az: VIII ZR 13/01 entschieden. Die rechtliche Grundlagen des zwischen Ihnen
und uns geschlossenen Vertrages finden sich in §§ 311 Abs. 1, 271 Abs. 1 BGB.

Den Anforderungen des Fernabsatzrechtes sowie der Preisangabenverordnung sind
wir gerecht geworden, der Hinweis auf das Entgelt befindet sich klar und
deutlich neben der Anmeldemaske (siehe auch Urteil vom Landgericht Mannheim,
Az: 2 O 268/08).

Bitte beachten Sie, dass im Falle eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens erhebliche
Kosten auf Sie zukommen können und bei Vorliegen der gesetzlichen Anforderungen 
sogar weitere Nachteile, wie z. B. ein Negativeintrag bei einer Wirtschaftsauskunftei 
(wie z.B. der Schufa Holding AG oder der Creditreform) entstehen können.

Die Übermittlung personenbezogener Daten über eine Forderung an Auskunfteien
ist gemäß § 28a Abs. 1 Ziff. 4 BDSG zum Beispiel dann zulässig, wenn der
Betroffene nach Eintritt der Fälligkeit der Forderung mindestens zweimal
schriftlich gemahnt worden ist, zwischen der ersten Mahnung und der
Übermittlung mindestens vier Wochen liegen, die verantwortliche Stelle den
Betroffenen rechtzeitig vor der Übermittlung der Angaben, jedoch frühestens
bei der ersten Mahnung über die bevorstehende Übermittlung unterrichtet hat
und der Betroffene die Forderung nicht bestritten hat.

Zum Zwecke der Nachweisbarkeit Ihrer Anmeldung erfolgte eine Speicherung der
IP-Adresse (physikalische IP-Adresse des Computers), des genutzten
Betriebssystems sowie des genutzten Internetbrowsers. Dabei erfolgte die
Speicherung der Daten nach §15 TMG (Telemediengesetz), Absatz 4, 7, 8 sowie
den Datenschutzbestimmungen der Webtains GmbH. Anhand der protokollierten
IP-Adresse sowie der ergänzenden Daten ist es den Ermittlungsbehörden möglich,
die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers zu identifizieren.

Angesichts des Umfanges der angebotenen Leistung kann eine solche Leistung nur
gegen Entgelt erfolgen. Schließlich bieten wir Ihnen diese Leistungen ohne
störende Werbung oder Vermarktung Ihrer Daten an. Wir bitten daher um
Verständnis, wenn wir auf die Erbringung der Gegenleistung bestehen müssen.

Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug
befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden
verpflichtet sind. Wir empfehlen daher die fristgerechte Zahlung und bedauern,
Ihre Einwendung zurückweisen müssen.

Selbstverständlich steht Ihnen zur Beantwortung Ihrer Fragen auch unsere telefonische Kundenbetreuung von Montag bis Freitag zwischen 8:00 Uhr und 18:00 Uhr unter 0180 / 5221477-01 (14 Cent / Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Cent / Minute) zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihre Webtains GmbH - Kundenbetreuung



was soll ich jetzt machen ? die drohen mit  Ip  bzw  Geicht?   
würde mich um Antwort freuen


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2012)

MeMo21 schrieb:


> die drohen mit Ip bzw Geicht?


Zum Thema IP-Adresse >> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abofallen-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse
Vor Gericht ist von den noch keiner gezogen, da sie das selber fürchten wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Diese Läden drohen und bölken, sonst nichts.


----------



## MeMo21 (6 Februar 2012)

jupp11  danke da kann ich ja mal biischen luft holen konnte die ganze nacht ne schlafen , das dumme nur ich habe mich mit Namen und Straße  etc angemeldet  ohne zu funkln , das heisst die haben die richtige adresse usw... soll ich jetzt die Mahnungen die kommen ignoriren? ich ziehe auch bald um  werden die mich da auch finden  
es klingt vllt.  böld  aber hab echt schiss....


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2012)

MeMo21 schrieb:


> das heisst die haben die richtige adresse usw... soll ich jetzt die Mahnungen die kommen ignoriren?


Die geeigneten Ablageorte >>


----------



## Goblin (6 Februar 2012)

> das dumme nur ich habe mich mit Namen und Straße etc angemeldet ohne zu funkln


 
Warum ? Bei konstenlosen Angeboten gibt man NIEMALS seine richtigen Daten an. Das ist natürlich NICHT strafbar,auch wenn es die Nutzlosen gerne anders sehen. Auf der Straße erzählts Du ja auch nicht jedem Fremden wer Du bist und wo Du wohnst


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2012)

Zurücklehnen, heißen Tee holen und genießen.
Dann mal den Thread in Ruhe nochmal lesen und Du wirst die Ratschläge die Dir gegeben wurden verstehen.
Denen ist nämlich nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## MeMo21 (6 Februar 2012)

Habe wieder Post von denen bekommen weil ich grad nach dem ich diese  emails  endeckt habe denen ne email geschrieben das ich es nicht bezahlen werde bzw nicht bezahlen kann jetzt kommen die mir mit ner Ratenzahlung  und schaut euch den satz an



Ich erkenne folgende Forderung der Webtains GmbH, die an die ProPayment GmbH

abgetreten wurde, in vollem Umfang an.       Da ich den Betrag nicht in einer Summe

ausgleichen kann, möchte ich in monatlichen Raten zahlen




und unterschrieben  zurück schicken  das hätten die wohl gerne

Naja ich werd mich dann mal zurück lehnen und muss dann ja wohl meinem Mann auch nix von erzählen  

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2012)

> ...und muss dann ja wohl meinem Mann auch nix von erzählen


Das sehe ich anders. Du hast Dich mit Echtnamen und Adresse angemeldet. Damit ist auch mit papierenen Mahnpupsen zu rechnen.
Und bekanntermaßen ist der Teufel ja ein Eichhörnchen ...
Und wenn ich mir vorstelle meine Holde würde mir über sowas nichts erzählen und ich bekäme so ein Inkassoschreiben in die Finger ...
... noch Fragen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Februar 2012)

MeMo21 schrieb:


> Habe wieder Post von denen bekommen weil ich grad nach dem ich diese emails endeckt habe denen ne email geschrieben das ich es nicht bezahlen werde bzw nicht bezahlen kann


Mit diesen Typen fängt man keine Brief- bzw. "Mailfreundschaften" an. Je öfters man denen schreibt, desto dreister und frecher werden die Antworten ausfallen. Im "Geschäftsverkehr" mit der Nutzlosbranche gilt das alte Sprichwort "Schweigen ist Gold".


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2012)

http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=24883&cpage=1#comment-2694


> Die Akte aus diesem Zivilprozess wurde vom Generalstaatsanwalt angefordert.


Lesen bildet.


----------



## dvill (2 Mai 2012)

Es ist weitgehend ruhig geworden, aber einzelne Bettelbriefe nach "freiwilliger" Zahlung schlagen noch auf:

http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=922#k7748212


> Waren bei der Polizei und die sagten wir sollten auf keinen Fall bezahlen.


So kann jedenfalls ein Schaden vermieden werden.


----------



## Ricci24 (17 Juni 2012)

Also im Klartext Webtains kann nichts machen ?


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2012)

Lies doch einfach die letzten Seiten - denen ist nichts hinzuzufügen ...


----------



## Ricci24 (17 Juni 2012)

Die Firma Webtains so wie die Firma *ProPayment GmbH sind bekannte für ihre Betrügereien. Hinter allem steckt Mxxx Bxxx dieses Würstchen. Auf gar keinen Fall zahlen. Die ham außer dem Zahnbelag auf ihren Zähnen nichts zu bieten. Alles was die schreiben ist nichts als heiße Luft. Viel Bla Bla und am Ende kommt nichts*

[Modedit by Hippo: Keine Klarnamensnennung im Forum!]


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 Juni 2012)

Es hat in Frankfurt Klatsch gemacht für den in Kennerkreisen liebevoll Stacheldrahtkönig genannten Chef des Frankfurter Kreisels. Die Strafkammer des Landgerichte hat erstmals eine im Jahr 2008 von dem Frankfurter Kreisel betriebene Abofalle als Betrug bewertet und eine 2-jährige Bewährungsstrafe verhängt.

Noch haben wir nicht die Urteilsbegründung auf dem Tisch, ganz sicher aber den Anfang vom Ende.

Es ist absehbar, dass analog zu Osnabrück sowohl die begleitenden Anwälte, als auch der Staatsanwalt in Revision gehen werden, das Verfahren sich also so oder so noch mindestens 1 Jahr hinziehen wird, wobei nach den jeweiligen Revisionsverfahren Schluß sein wird. Wohlgemerkt, in einem Revisionsverfahren werden Verfahrensmängel untersucht, nicht aber der Fall noch mal aufgerollt.

Was wird sonst noch so geschehen?

Ich habe keine Kristallkugel vor mir und kann auch nicht hellsehen. Nur fürchte ich, dass die Mahnmaschinerie noch einemal voll angeworfen werden wird. Nach eigenen Angaben sind offene Forderungen im 8-stelligen Bereich (über hundert Millionen Euro) vorhanden, die bisher wohl aus prozesstaktischen Erwägungen noch nicht an das Inkasso weitergeleitet worden sind. Nun macht es aus strafrechtlicher Sicht keinen Unterschied mehr, ob diese Forderungen ausgebracht werden, oder nicht. Also denke ich, dass wir bald damit überschüttet werden. Ob das dem Chef des Frankfurter Kreisels letztlich dienlich ist, oder nicht, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 Juni 2012)

Du scheinst ja bereits mehr zu wissen als andere?  Ich kenne nur das mit den 2 Jahren auf Bewährung, was deutlich zu niedrig ist.

Und wegen der Mahnerei? Na und? Erfahrene User wissen was zu tun ist.  Seit Monaten wird immer irgendwo mal Hysterie und Panik vor den 800.000 Dingern da geschoben.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 Juni 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Seit Monaten wird immer irgendwo mal Hysterie und Panik vor den 800.000 Dingern da geschoben.


 
Im Anschluss an den Prozess Frage von SAT1: Werfen Sie jetzt wieder ihre Maschinen an.

Herr B....: Natürlich. (Originaltext bei dem SAT1 Interview)

Alles klar?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 Juni 2012)

Hat B. überhaupt jemals seine "Mahndruckmaschine" ausgemacht?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 Juni 2012)

Hmmm, so genau kann ich das nicht beantworten. Aber zähl doch mal die "Hilfe Hilfe"-Schreie des vergangenen Jahres und vergleiche das mit den Zahlen aus den Vorjahren. Ich meine, da schon ein Mißverhältnis feststellen zu können, bzw. dass da in den letzten 12 Monaten nur sehr wenig "Hilfe Hilfe"-Schreien zu vernehmen waren.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 Juni 2012)

Es liegt eher daran, dass Betroffene wohl entweder schlauer geworden sind oder einfach informierter.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 Juni 2012)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr... denn unter einer Zahlungseingangsquote von 5 % rechnet sich eine Abofalle wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juni 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Es liegt eher daran, dass Betroffene wohl entweder schlauer geworden sind oder einfach informierter.


Google spielt nicht mehr mit. Zu 99% wurden in den vergangenen Jahren über Googleadsensewerbung  Verbraucher in die Falle gelockt. Seit weit über einem Jahr gibt es so gut wie keine neuen "Projekte" mehr sondern nur noch Spätlesen abgegraster Felder.


----------



## Ricci24 (20 Juni 2012)

Ist schon krass mit was das doch eine abgezockte Bande von S.....hunden das doch sind.Ergaunern sich dreist anderer Leute Geld ohne die geringsten Gewissensbisse


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2012)

Ricci24 schrieb:


> Ergaunern sich dreist anderer Leute Geld ohne die geringsten Gewissensbisse


Das weiß man so genau nicht! Außerdem, nirgends steht, dass man das so nicht darf - es ist nur immer wieder die Frage, ob dem Anbieter die Forderung auch tatsächlich zu steht.


----------



## Ricci24 (23 Juni 2012)

Die Firma Webtains und co gehören zu einer inzwischen Europaweit operierenden  Bande .Deren Briefe sind fürn A..... Die können getrost ignoriert und verbrannt werden. Heiße Luft mehr steckt da in 99,9% der Fälle nicht hinter

Ich empfehle den Beitrag auf advokatis.de über die Abzockerseite Songtexte-24.de von 
*RA Wolf Heller*
Wirtschaftsjurist (Univ. BT) , Wirtschaftsmediator​


----------



## Hippo (23 Juni 2012)

Ricci24 schrieb:


> ...Ich empfehle den Beitrag auf advokatis.de über die Abzockerseite Songtexte-24.de von
> *RA Wolf Heller*​Wirtschaftsjurist (Univ. BT) , Wirtschaftsmediator​


Ui ...
... steht bei uns was anderes?
Das empfehlen wir schon seit achtzehnhundertselbigsmal


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 Juni 2012)

Ricci24 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den Beitrag auf advokatis.de über die Abzockerseite Songtexte-24.de von
> *RA Wolf Heller*​Wirtschaftsjurist (Univ. BT) , Wirtschaftsmediator​


So schwer richtig zu verlinken?

http://www.advokatis.de/recht_beratung/rechtsrat.php?r_id=310


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2012)

Der total durchgeknallte Stacheldrahtkönig baut sein Reich scheinbar um.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-firma-webtains-gmbh.32277/page-6#post-316252


> Schon bei den ersten Ermittlingen stellte sich heraus, dass die angeblichen Büroräume in Eisenach leer sind und dort eingehende Post über einen Nachsendeauftrag an die Firma RA Office GmbH in Rodgau weitergeletet wird, [...]


Das führt aktuell wohl nicht mehr zum Ziel:  http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=31222


> Die Gesellschaft ist erloschen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (11 Juli 2012)

Die Webtains ist ja schon lange nicht mehr in Einsenach mit ihrem Briefkasten.


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2012)

Es ging um den Zusammenhang des Firmengestrüpps und nicht darum, wo aktuell die Briefkästen hängen.


----------



## dvill (21 November 2012)

Schon ein paar Tage her, aber eine klare Information:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/content4you---pro-payment-gmbh


> Auch wir fühlen uns als Betroffene derartiger möglicherweise rechtlich zu beanstandender Geschäftspraktiken.
> 
> Aufgrund einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung sind wir gehalten, das Girokonto bis zum Ablauf des Buchungstages 08.06.2012 zu halten. Danach wir das Konto und die Geschäftsverbindung aufgelöst.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 November 2012)

...das war die Kreissparkasse Steinfurt. Jetzt ist die nächste Bank dran:



> Sparkasse Baden-Baden Gaggenau
> Kto. 30269799
> BLZ 66250030


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2013)

http://www.it-magazin.info/webtains/


> AdWords ist für viele Suchmaschinen eine gute Ergänzung zum Suchergebnis und eine gute Gelegenheit, um unerfahrene und unwissende Internetnutzer für eigene Zwecke auszunutzen.


Das passt ja genau.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (16 April 2013)

Vom Stacheldraht- zum Hintergitterkönig:

dies war nur der erste Streich,
weitere folgen zugleich


----------



## dvill (10 November 2013)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/telefon-und-internet


> Die Solvenza GmbH treibt erneut Forderungen der Firma Webtains GmbH ein, diesmal jedoch für die angebliche Mitgliedschaft bei www.Routenplaner-Service.de, in Höhe von 164,60 Euro. Zahlen Sie nicht.


----------



## rolf48 (10 November 2013)

Ehrlich,
diese Freude wünsche ich Ihnen. Doch dieses Schreiben bekommt jeder als Antwort. Auch ich habe diese Antwort ein Jahr zuvor bekommen. Auch wenn sich diese Firma von ihren Geschäft irgendwann verabschiedet, so eröffnet sie es danach unter anderen Namen. Beschwerden unserer Art gibt es genug, doch leider hat die Politik noch keine eindeutige Handhabe gegen diese Praktiken geschaffen. Auch wenn wir es gefühlt als  Betrug sehen, für unser Gesetz ist es das nicht eindeutig.
Ich habe mich an die Verbraucherzentrale in unserer Stadt gewandt, dort hat man ein rechtsrelevantes Antwortschreiben mit Stempel verfaßt und an das Inkassobüro geschickt. Seither wurde ich nicht mehr belästigt. Was so ein Stempel vermag.



> Sehr geehrte Frau ...
> 
> ich bedanke mich für Ihr eingangs erwähntes Schreiben und kann Ihnen in dieser Angelegenheit mitteilen, dass das Widerrufverfahren zur Registrierung des Inkassounternehmens DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH läuft. Derzeit ist vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Berlin ein Klageverfahren anhängig.
> 
> ...


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 November 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Vom Stacheldraht- zum Hintergitterkönig:
> 
> dies war nur der erste Streich,
> weitere folgen zugleich



Wie gnädig doch die Schwarzkittelbande bei einigen Kriminellen sein kann.....mehr als seltsam! Da gibt es gleich zwei Bewährungsstrafen und trotz Verstoss gegen dieselben läuft dieses Fallobst immernoch frei rum! Ob das mit dem Jurastudium zusammenhängt?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 November 2013)

Ruhig Brauner.... wir warten noch auf die Revision vorm BGH des letzten Urteils, dann werden 2 Bewährungsstrafen zusammen zu legen sein. Nach Adam Riese kommen so locker 28 - 32 Monate - *ohne* - zusammen. Im Übrigen kannst Du den ja fragen, da kriegst Du Antworten aus 1. Hand.


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2014)

http://www.teltarif.de/verbraucherzentrale-bank-konto-inkasso/news/54388.html


> BGH: Verbraucherzentrale durfte Inkasso-Konto nach Abofalle sperren lassen
> 
> Eine Verbraucherzentrale hatte eine Sparkasse aufgefordert, das Bankkonto eines Inkassobüros zu sperren. Dieses sei in Vorgänge verwickelt gewesen, in denen Verbraucher systematisch getäuscht wurden. Der BGH hat im Sinne der Verbraucherzentrale entschieden.


http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...ument.py?Gericht=bgh&Art=pm&pm_nummer=0024/14


> Bundesgerichtshof zum Aufruf einer Verbraucherzentrale zur Kündigung eines Girokontos
> 
> Der unter anderem für das Wettbewerbsrecht zuständige I. Zivilsenat des Bundesgerichtshofs hat heute entschieden, dass der Aufruf einer Verbraucherzentrale an ein Bankinstitut zur Kündigung eines Girokontos eines Unternehmens ausnahmsweise zulässig ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2014)

Der Kernsatz lautet:





> *Sie konnte vielmehr unmittelbar die Sparkasse zur Kündigung des Girokontos des Inkassounternehmens auffordern, weil dieses sich nach den Feststellungen des Berufungsgerichts bewusst an der Durchsetzung eines auf systematische Täuschung von Verbrauchern angelegten Geschäftsmodells der W. GmbH beteiligt hatte.*


Der BGH erkennt also systematische Täuschung von Verbrauchern, um ihnen unberechtigt viel Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Wie können dann tausendfache Anzeigen wegen Betrugs gelocht und abgeheftet werden?


----------

